# Post a pic of your woodhauler



## bigbarf48

Searched and didnt find a thread like this.

Lets see what everyone uses to haul/move/bring home wood

Mine is a 94 Ford Bronco. 351w with just over 165k on it. Hauls like a champ




So lets see em!


----------



## ewdudley

Trailer and bucking crib.


----------



## wvredxj

bigbarf- love the windsor bronc.  Those are hard to find in these parts with no rust.

Here are some of my tools for firewood:

At the farm for moving the big stuff:

2004 NH TL 80 and MF 270 not shown with loader.  Both have been used for skidding/lifting big logs:






Newest edition  2012 Kubota m7040 Hydrualic Shuttle with front grapple.  This thing is the the bees nees for moving and lifting whole tree's:






And what i haul most of my wood home in.  1991 ford 7.3 IDI farm truck (own a rzr instead of rhino now):





And the tractor for home:

Kubota BX 2360-this little thing gets used hard at the house from moving tree's/firewood, to mowing, to lifting dana 60 front axles out of jeeps.


----------



## bigbarf48

Love that f250. I'd love to have a nice old flatbed for hauling. They're super cheap around here too. Not pretty but cheap haha


----------



## wvredxj

bigbarf48 said:


> Love that f250. I'd love to have a nice old flatbed for hauling. They're super cheap around here too. Not pretty but cheap haha


 
That truck has 298k miles....and it shows lol.  You can throw a house cat through the fender, but it starts and drives just fine and thats all that matters with a farm truck.  I have wooden sides that go on it when i haul my wood.


----------



## Beer Belly




----------



## Beer Belly




----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

Ok here you go!


----------



## Flatbedford

I always like to post pictures of my haulers.
My 1970 F350. 360 V8, 4spd


My 2000 f250. V10, 4x4


And for around the house, my 1972 IH Cub Cadet 149. 14hp Hydro drive


There's a bunch at this thread too. https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/post-your-wood-haulers-thread.81759/


----------



## BrianK

2007 Ford Expedition with a 6x16 dual axle Carry On trailer:


----------



## stephiedoll

01 F250 V10 208K. Loves to work but loves the gas. Not bad for $2,000.


----------



## mecreature

this is slow but it works.


----------



## ScotO

mecreature said:


> this is slow but it works.


 Mecreature, that's one of my favorites........they are slow, but reliable...


----------



## Flatbedford

mecreature said:


> this is slow but it works.


 
I have something similar.


----------



## mecreature

I have always admired your wood hauler flatbed.


----------



## Flatbedford

mecreature said:


> I have always admired your wood hauler flatbed.


 
Thanks. Its a good old truck, but rust is really taking a toll on it. It needs some serious attention before it goes back to the earth. Runs like a top, but doesn't have much floor left.


----------



## Butcher

I'm about ready to fire mine. He seems to be drinkin on the job. Go figure huh?


----------



## Backwoods Savage




----------



## oldogy

My old girl at work


----------



## Flatbedford

Now there's a nice old Ford flatbed!


----------



## DJB

Here's mine-


----------



## Flatbedford

DJB said:


> Here's mine-


 
That's all you got?


----------



## WeldrDave

DJB said:


> Here's mine-
> View attachment 90794
> View attachment 90795


That's just not fair!, but too cool


----------



## Locust Post

Just put it together this year 1 truck out of 2....1989 F-150 4x4


----------



## WeldrDave

Locust Post said:


> Just put it together this year 1 truck out of 2....1989 F-150 4x4


I must use that line about your wife Thats fantastic! never heard that before.....


----------



## Locust Post

Dave USCG said:


> I must use that line about your wife Thats fantastic! never heard that before.....


  Give it a try Dave


----------



## WeldrDave

Locust Post said:


> Give it a try Dave


"NOTED"!


----------



## Halligan

I've posted before but here's my set up once again.


----------



## Fins59

Dave USCG said:


> I must use that line about your wife Thats fantastic! never heard that before.....


 No pics, gotta learn how.   But I got me a 2 wheeled wheel barrow with no tub.  Built a nice rack out of 1/2" pipe so can haul a huge neatly stacked load of wood from the outdoor stacks right through the ground level patio door and right up to wood stove.  Unload as I burn. 
One of my sons has a '70 Ford F350 dually flat bed and hauls me 2 huge slabwood bundles at a time. 3 MPG.

Dave USCG - about a 100 years ago, spent some time (10 weeks I think) at Cape May USCG boot camp.  After that spent 7 years up in Maine on weather cutters out of Portland, Quoddy Head Lifeboat Station in Lubec, Maine and buoy tender (CGC LAUREL) out of Rockland, Maine.  (I was a Yeoman...bet you can tell by my excellent typing ability


----------



## Bocephous

Hey Backwoods Savage,

How do you like that trailer?  I was thinking about ordering that same one from Northern Tool.  My main use for it would be transporting firewood from the top of our hill down a fairly steep and sometimes uneven trail.  The trail poses absolutely no problem for my ATV, and I would be aware of the weight behind me and the braking issues involved.  The trailer looks like it carries its load with a low center of gravity, and the wheels appear to be set off to the sides a ways making it more stable.


----------



## WeldrDave

Fins59 said:


> No pics, gotta learn how. But I got me a 2 wheeled wheel barrow with no tub. Built a nice rack out of 1/2" pipe so can haul a huge neatly stacked load of wood from the outdoor stacks right through the ground level patio door and right up to wood stove. Unload as I burn.
> One of my sons has a '70 Ford F350 dually flat bed and hauls me 2 huge slabwood bundles at a time. 3 MPG.
> 
> Dave USCG - about a 100 years ago, spent some time (10 weeks I think) at Cape May USCG boot camp. After that spent 7 years up in Maine on weather cutters out of Portland, Quoddy Head Lifeboat Station in Lubec, Maine and buoy tender (CGC LAUREL) out of Rockland, Maine. (I was a Yeoman...bet you can tell by my excellent typing ability


 Wow!, an old 180'... I was on the old Hornbeam, only for a brief time and she was decommed here in Cape May in 1999 when I was on her.
Ironicly, "i believe" but dont quote me, the Laurel and the Hornbeam are still afloat down in the islands as dive boats and owned by the same owner or company.


----------



## Flatbedford

Fins59 said:


> .
> One of my sons has a '70 Ford F350 dually flat bed and hauls me 2 huge slabwood bundles at a time. 3 MPG.


 
When you figure out the picture thing, I'd like to see a picture of your son's F350. Mine gets closer to 7 MPG.


----------



## Beer Belly

Halligan said:


> I've posted before but here's my set up once again.
> View attachment 90805


 Where's the wood ???


----------



## TMonter

Here is a picture of mine mostly full, gotta love dry semi-arid conditions with no salt. Truck is a 1986 and is in great condition for the age with no rot.


----------



## Flatbedford

TMonter, that old Ford looks great. Anything of that vintage here in the Northeast would be pretty rusted. Maybe you could do some some shopping for me. I'd love to find a nice, unrusted, 80-97 F350 4x4 DWR flatbed.


----------



## BEConklin

here's mine - a 2000 Ford Ranger - not the best hauler but I've hauled plenty of wood out of the woods with it. Here it's pictured heading through the hemlocks on my woodlot.


----------



## Flatbedford

I just realized that neither of my wood haulers is hauling wood in the pics I posted.


----------



## TMonter

Flatbedford said:


> TMonter, that old Ford looks great. Anything of that vintage here in the Northeast would be pretty rusted. Maybe you could do some some shopping for me. I'd love to find a nice, unrusted, 80-97 F350 4x4 DWR flatbed.


 
I'd be happy to keep an eye out locally if you want. It would be a long drive from here to there but over here the upper rated Fords (250/350) are pretty common and not too expensive. I know I certainly wouldn't want to drive mine from here to back east though at 9-10 MPG (460 V8 in it). I paid $1850 for that one a couple years ago and the only thing that was really wrong with it was the fuel pump in the rear tank was bad. I did the work myself and it cost me under $70 to fix it.

When you say DWR you are referencing dual rear wheels correct?


----------



## Boog

Here are my wood hauling photos.

Its finally been cold enough this week to haul in some more fuel from "out back" in my woods. Used my chained JD mower and cart the first few days. Today I hooked the trailer up to the Highlander and went out for a load of some 3 year old ash and pignut that had been laying in the woods. Cut the pignut in the trailer in the first photo with a plain 036 that I just finished putting a "Pro" compensating carb ($24 shipped from Hong Kong) and "Pro" large-bearing/rim sprocket on, both OEM. The saw already had the adjustable oiler, but no decomp valve. Jury-rigged up a new tank vent since the old style vent blocked the new pro air filter. It cut real nice with a 20" bar on it.

_*Can anyone identify that tree right behind my left shoulder*_?




_*That same tree is just behind the car, another slightly bigger one to the right*_ by the downed red oak top........ I have 110 tops like that down on the ground from timbering last May left to cut. The kids 10'x13'x13' triangular tree house (my deer stand) is in 3 beech trees behind it.  Those heated leather seats in the Highlander sure feel good on your butt after a few hours cutting out there in 14 degree temps  .




Pulling back up into the yard.








It all goes down into the "Bilco" door pit and into the Charmaster combo furnace in the basement.




I've use everything here to "haul wood" depending on the ground conditions................ wheelbarrow, cart, and trailer!


----------



## Halligan

Beer Belly said:


> Where's the wood ???


----------



## Halligan

Beer Belly said:


> Where's the wood ???


----------



## WoodpileOCD

Here are some of my haulers.  The big gooseneck I only use when my tree guy tells me he has a LOT of premo wood that he will load for me.  In this case this was a gigantic red oak he cut and loaded with a crane.  These were just the limbs.  My usual setup is the small utility trailer pulled with my '96 F250.   If I have to haul rounds out any distance I have a barrel hand truck that works great because of the big tires and great center of gravity built into it.  Oh and the ever present wheelbarrow.


----------



## JustWood

Latest addition.


----------



## Halligan

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> Latest addition.


 
Cheater.


----------



## greythorn3

like the basement door idea, i just cut a hole above the brickbasment on mine and toss it in, only got a 1x1 foot hole tho so its a pain, but better then thru the house method. 


u put that door in yourself? if so got an pics of install?


----------



## amateur cutter

1987 F 350 6.9L IDI pulling the 16ft trailer. She ain't pretty by any standard, but good solid old runner. Came with a plow. Got about $ 1500.00 into the whole setup, so not bad. Trailer gets painted in the spring. A C


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Bocephous said:


> Hey Backwoods Savage,
> 
> How do you like that trailer? I was thinking about ordering that same one from Northern Tool. My main use for it would be transporting firewood from the top of our hill down a fairly steep and sometimes uneven trail. The trail poses absolutely no problem for my ATV, and I would be aware of the weight behind me and the braking issues involved. The trailer looks like it carries its load with a low center of gravity, and the wheels appear to be set off to the sides a ways making it more stable.


 
For the most part I really like it. Those wheels you spoke of hold some really wide tires! That makes going through mud much, much easier without tearing up the trails. It also is really low so loading the big stuff is much easier. If it is really big, just pull the pin and it tilts. The weak part is the mesh they use for the bed. I simply put some old osb in the bed. The tongue I though would give out by not but it appears it is stronger than I thought. I would not hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## BrianK

My first ever haul of locust, last month:


----------



## hobbyheater

bigbarf48 said:


> Lets see what everyone uses to haul/move/bring home wood!


 





I think it's an 851 Kenworth. https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/the-glory-days-of-firewood.76556/




The flat deck was 1964 Merc 700; picture taken mid 90s. Teenage daughters had boy friends so I took advantage of the willing help.




Now-a-days 1999 Toyota Tacoma hauls just the right amount!




For smaller loads.


----------



## Boog

greythorn3 said:


> like the basement door idea, i just cut a hole above the brickbasment on mine and toss it in, only got a 1x1 foot hole tho so its a pain, but better then thru the house method.
> 
> 
> u put that door in yourself? if so got an pics of install?


 
I put the basement "Bilco" door in when I built the house. You block in the size of the opening the same as the rest of the foundation, although you could excavate it out and add one in at any time on an existing home. Bilco gives you all the dimensions of the foundation opening depending on the size and pitch of the door/steps you want. Here are two photos. The first when I was laying the foundation of the house showing the Bilco door area. That's ex-wife #2 hard at work!  The second is during the summer when I have the steps in place. Once fall comes I slide the steps out and fill it full of wood. My furnace is only 8' to the left of the door.








http://www.bilco.com/foundations/store/scresults.asp?nav=9*142


----------



## Flatbedford

TMonter said:


> I'd be happy to keep an eye out locally if you want. It would be a long drive from here to there but over here the upper rated Fords (250/350) are pretty common and not too expensive. I know I certainly wouldn't want to drive mine from here to back east though at 9-10 MPG (460 V8 in it). I paid $1850 for that one a couple years ago and the only thing that was really wrong with it was the fuel pump in the rear tank was bad. I did the work myself and it cost me under $70 to fix it.
> 
> When you say DWR you are referencing dual rear wheels correct?


 
Yes. Dual rear wheels. Thanks for the offer. I'm not ready to buy now, but I hope to be soon. I think, with the mileage these trucks get, it would make more sense to have one hauled across the country than to drive it.


----------



## will711

This is mine. Does double duty hauls pellets and beer too.


----------



## osagebow

What I lovingly refer to as the  "P.O.S.-10" with some big locust and smaller locust and sass from next to our road.

Camo dogs require bright collars...don't judge.


----------



## Pallet Pete

osagebow said:


> What I lovingly refer to as the "P.O.S.-10" with some big locust and smaller locust and sass from next to our road.
> 
> Camo dogs require bright collars...don't judge.


 
Osage I put a set of $60 dollar air shocks on my 98 from advanced auto and man that thing could haul wood after that. Just a thought for ya ! 

Pete


----------



## will711

osagebow said:


> sass from next to our road.


 
How is sass to burn we had some come down at work in Sandy ? Does it split easy.?


----------



## greythorn3

that door what do you do about water? does it get in there and cause any problems or is it sealed outside the block with that bitchathane?


----------



## MasterMech

2005 GMC Canyon (with 2012 Sierra wheels modified to fit! )




Alternate use as a rope tug/anchor. 




My '89 GMC Sierra C3500. I really _need _to get the front-end on that put together! (Man do I miss this truck!)




And the "local scrounge rig". My JD LT180 with a 10P cart.


----------



## osagebow

will711 said:


> How is sass to burn we had some come down at work in Sandy ? Does it split easy.?


 
It splits easier than anything I have. Dries quick but kinda low BTU's. Lights up real quick, so I use it to get my locust splits going.


----------



## osagebow

Pallet Pete said:


> Osage I put a set of $60 dollar air shocks on my 98 from advanced auto and man that thing could haul wood after that. Just a thought for ya !
> 
> Pete


Thanks -  definitely gonna look into that - she's getting a little tired!


----------



## will711

osagebow said:


> It splits easier than anything I have. Dries quick but kinda low BTU's. Lights up real quick, so I use it to get my locust splits going.



Thanks man, I'll go for the ash and oak first.


----------



## Gasifier

2007 Toyota Tundra Crew Max. And 2001 Kubota L3710 with loader and backhoe. A really nice work horse.


----------



## Beer Belly

I tell ya...I sure could use one of Tractors with a Loader / Backhoe....but also need it to mow. Was looking at a Cub Cadet Yamar at a local dealer....too scared to ask how much, gotta be a lot more than the mower I'm currently using.


----------



## Foragefarmer

With a farm you end up with a couple.

Newest:






The low budget polaris ranger






The 3500 DHD and New Holland






Big Green


----------



## Machria

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> Ok here you go!


 
Sean, is that your house on the left?  If so, that is a cool looking house....!


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

Machria said:


> Sean, is that your house on the left? If so, that is a cool looking house....!


Thank God NO!
Wouldn't want to heat that monster!
There is a hydro turbine in side ( job I'm working on)
Pretty cool building tho!
Slate roof copper gutters and down spouts!
New security camera just for the copper!!
Sean


----------



## Machria

Had a feeling it was something like that, only our lovely Guberment would spend that much money on a building!


----------



## mikefrommaine

Have to watch the weight limit. But been very reliable.


----------



## tfdchief

88 Ford F250


----------



## Caseihmech

I am surprised I haven't seen a Dodge posted yet. Here is mine, 1992 Dodge W250 club cab diesel. She has 280,000 on her and the only thing to be touched on it is injectors and injection pump.


----------



## tfdchief

Caseihmech said:


> I am surprised I haven't seen a Dodge posted yet. Here is mine, 1992 Dodge W250 club cab diesel. She has 280,000 on her and the only thing to be touched on it is injectors and injection pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92359


I will trade you even up


----------



## Caseihmech

tfdchief said:


> I will trade you even up


 
I couldn't part with the old Dodge. Its hard to complain with 16 mpg loaded and back and forth to work, and 21 mpg cruising down the highway empty.


----------



## Locust Post

Caseihmech said:


> I am surprised I haven't seen a Dodge posted yet. Here is mine, 1992 Dodge W250 club cab diesel. She has 280,000 on her and the only thing to be touched on it is injectors and injection pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92359


 
Very nice Case and welcome aboard. You must be out west or down south because where I'm at she'd be a pile of rust by now. I love to see that vintage still looking good.


----------



## bogydave




----------



## KaptJaq

Wouldn't be a wood burner without something to haul it in...



(Click image for larger view)

KaptJaq


----------



## HDRock

My dump trailer, wishlist's Quad 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 For the big stuff I barrow this from Ralphie Boy 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 =


----------



## Beer Belly

Locust Post said:


> Very nice Case and welcome aboard. You must be out west or down south because where I'm at she'd be a pile of rust by now. I love to see that vintage still looking good.


 I was thinking the same thing....a few Northeast Winters, and it would look a lot different


----------



## BobUrban

Camo dogs require bright collars...don't judge.

Osage - nothing wrong with that - My dog gets an orange collar and sometimes an orange vest during the winter because there are too many coyote haters around here and he has a striking resemblence to the song dog!  take a look at my avitar


----------



## Jags

I use whatever I have handy. (and here is another dodge pic)  By the way - the loader bucket full was from a single large round.  And yes, I gotz the stuff to handle big wood.


----------



## smokinj

I bought me a auto self-loader with a smile.


----------



## osagebow

BobUrban said:


> Camo dogs require bright collars...don't judge.
> 
> Osage - nothing wrong with that - My dog gets an orange collar and sometimes an orange vest during the winter because there are too many coyote haters around here and he has a striking resemblence to the song dog! take a look at my avitar


 
We had a dark 'yote near me last year that looked just like him. nice archery tackle ya got there.


----------



## BobUrban

Osage - that one is a Asbel era Bighorn - I have 2 of them with 4 sets of limbs and a dozen or more other longbows and curves hanging around here. More addictive than saws in my world.

For the record - do you cringe a little like I do when you see someone with stacks of osage cut and split for firewood? I have burned a little and it is some awesome heat but dang do I think about all the bows going up in smoke!!


----------



## Jags

BobUrban said:


> For the record - do you cringe a little like I do when you see someone with stacks of osage cut and split for firewood?


 
Not around these parts, you don't.  Dang stuff grows like weeds and have virtually invaded most fence rows (the ones that are left).


----------



## gzecc

Custom trailer and JD 420


----------



## Gasifier

Jags,

What year is that cab over? That is an old Jeep right?


----------



## Jags

FC-150 (Jeep). 1959.


----------



## Gasifier

Jags said:


> FC-150 (Jeep). 1959.


 
Sweet. I can't believe Chrysler has not built a new Jeep since they stopped making the J-10, J-20 and J-30s.


----------



## Jags

Gasifier said:


> Sweet. I can't believe Chrysler has not built a new Jeep since they stopped making the J-10, J-20 and J-30s.


Not sure I understand.  Grand Cherokee, Safari, Compass, etc.


----------



## nate379

FC170?

[
quote="Jags, post: 1367298, member: 766"]I use whatever I have handy. (and here is another dodge pic) By the way - the loader bucket full was from a single large round. And yes, I gotz the stuff to handle big wood.


View attachment 92425
View attachment 92426
View attachment 92427
View attachment 92428
View attachment 92429
View attachment 92430

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/quote]


----------



## AJS56

I get all my wood on the back of the farm about 1/2 mile back, so I don't need to haul on the road or use a truck anymore.  But I do have several "tools" to help collect/move/haul the wood, some of which make it pretty dang fun at times! 

Most of the running back and forth to the woods is in the Kawasaki Mule.  I can haul saws and tools easily with it.  I buck in the woods and haul the rounds up to the barn/processing area using the mule, sometimes with a trailer.  The JD 755 loader I use for moving and loading bigger rounds to haul and occasionally for pulling a log out for better working access, etc.  The Mule also works well for skidding logs out and about. 

I use my lawn JD x740 lawn mower and a trailer to haul the splits into the garage for burning.  the trailer is actually the frame from a 1963 Tradewinds pop up camper that my parents used to have!    A load is about 1/3 or so of a face cord, and depending on the season and type of wood that will last us 1-2 weeks.  We leave the tractor and trailer right in the attached garage and fill our wood bag right from it.  very handy!

Took us a long while to get here, but man I really enjoy and appreciate being able to have these "tools".  Over the years we have hauled wood in lawn carts, wheelbarrows, toboggans, and even Pinto station wagons!  It's all good.

Attached are some pics...


----------



## Jags

nate379 said:


> FC170?


 
No. FC150.  The 150 is a 4 cylinder and the 170 was a six cylinder and typically longer.  The FC series went though a TON of versions (Narrow, wide, long, short, pto shaft, water trucks, fire trucks (mini ones)) and about any attachment that you could think of.  I still have not found anybody that could identify what the rear attachment on mine would have been used for.


----------



## Jags

I don't want to hijack this into a jeep thread, but just to show how tough they are and keep it wood related...a Jeep FC170 hauling logs:



Go here to see many variations:
http://thefcconnection.com/fc_gallery.htm


----------



## mecreature

I love that green trailer AJ. the last pic.


----------



## ScotO

We had another post like this a while back but here are my humble  toys, again.....

Warm weather hauling toys....









And here's my snowy weather hauler......






And here's my old 18' cuddy cabin boat trailer turned log hauler....I use this old girl to haul the logs from the jobsite to the mill, and haul the boards from the mill back to the house.  No, my toys are NOT very pretty.  But yes, they all DO get the job done.....


----------



## ScotO

Jags said:


> I don't want to hijack this into a jeep thread, but just to show how tough they are and keep it wood related...a Jeep FC170 hauling logs:
> View attachment 92466
> 
> 
> Go here to see many variations:
> http://thefcconnection.com/fc_gallery.htm


 
You could put quite a stack of springs on those old Jeeps.  Also, if I'm not mistaken, the FC170's had a Dana 60 under the ass-end, didn't they?


----------



## Jags

I'mma gonna start a thread in the nook.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/crazy-vehicle-conversions-warning-pic-heavy.105297/


----------



## Caseihmech

Beer Belly said:


> I was thinking the same thing....a few Northeast Winters, and it would look a lot different


 
Yeah over here in eastern Washington (the desert side) we see some snow.  Not like you guys do on the east cost. This year we got 1". A couple of years ago we got about 6". Nothing terrible.


----------



## AJS56

mecreature said:


> I love that green trailer AJ. the last pic.


 

Thanks.  It was a 1963 Tradewinds pop up camper that my folks had and I just "repurposed" it over the summer.  Torsion bar suspension and it's a great around the yard utlility trailer and final wood hauler.


----------



## 711mhw

Getting some "poles" from out back.


----------



## Flatbedford

Nice F450. I'd like to upgrade my flatbed to something like that one day.


----------



## 711mhw

Flatbedford said:


> Nice F450. I'd like to upgrade my flatbed to something like that one day.


 It's a good truck, rubber floor, AC diesel & 6sp. I got it from a contractor I know, it was his truck and had a "tool" body on it. $10k & 54k miles. I was happy. Built the bed and bought a dump hoist. I needed a truck with a stick for my GN trailer (after 4 count em 4 auto trannys in my 350) I run it on the property on heating oil, can't do that with the new ones.


----------



## Halligan

Caseihmech said:


> I am surprised I haven't seen a Dodge posted yet. Here is mine, 1992 Dodge W250 club cab diesel. She has 280,000 on her and the only thing to be touched on it is injectors and injection pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92359


 
You are mistaken sir. My Dodge is pictured twice on page two. However, my Dodge is no where near as cool as your's is. If I could find a twin to your truck in the same condition I would buy it in a heartbeat. I love first gen Cummins powered Rams . I had a 2004 Cummins powered 2500 that I regret selling it. It was the ultimate woodhauler before I actually hauled wood.


----------



## Pallet Pete

Here is the new to me wood hauler 1986 GMC Sierra Classic sorry I don't have to many pics yet.
My trailer is made from a stripped down popup that I ground the old rust paint and other stuff that was NASTY off of. The deck is made of old deck lumber a buddy of mine gave me and the frame is painted with catalyzed enamel. The truck box is off of my fathers 89 Silverado that he sold and the box sat for 5 years unused so I cleaned it up painted it and lined the inside with truck bed liner. 
Pete

PS ok now I am done editing  think all the pics have arrived finally.


----------



## Ozzie33

old Toyota wood hauler.  It has worked great for a long time.


----------



## tfdchief

Ozzie33 said:


> old Toyota wood hauler. It has worked great for a long time.


Those are some big rounds!  How did you get them in the truck?


----------



## 711mhw

Ozzie33 said:


> old Toyota wood hauler. It has worked great for a long time.


 Must be in the western side, The Bitterroot's?


----------



## Ozzie33

tfdchief said:


> Those are some big rounds!  How did you get them in the truck?


hi TFDchief
That is some nice dry Doug fir.  Heavy but not unmanageable, just tossed it right in there.  If that were green then I would use the ol step system - cut a 12" piece and a 24" piece and set them on the ground by the tailgate.  Roll the big stuff from 12 to 24 to tailgate, rest, repeat.  The Toyota is not that high off the ground.


----------



## Ozzie33

711mhw said:


> Must be in the western side, The Bitterroot's?


Wow 711, nailed it.  West side in the bitterroots, lolo NF.  Good eye.  You must have spent time here.  Small world huh?  Hey, I got married in Eliot, Me.  How do you like that?


----------



## tfdchief

Ozzie33 said:


> hi TFDchief
> That is some nice dry Doug fir. Heavy but not unmanageable, just tossed it right in there. If that were green then I would use the ol step system - cut a 12" piece and a 24" piece and set them on the ground by the tailgate. Roll the big stuff from 12 to 24 to tailgate, rest, repeat. The Toyota is not that high off the ground.


Wait 'til you get old......then even that gets tough  I used to do it, but now I have to find different ways to get the job done.


----------



## Ozzie33

tfdchief said:


> Wait 'til you get old......then even that gets tough  I used to do it, but now I have to find different ways to get the job done.


Yeah I know.  I feel it coming.  There is always another way...


----------



## tfdchief

Ozzie33 said:


> Yeah I know. I feel it coming. There is always another way...


Yep, I know a really old guy, much older than me.....he is probably 80, that still does it.  I want to help him, but I think I would just be insulting him.  He gets it done, slowly, and a little bit at a time.  And time is all he has, so I just leave him alone.  I think he takes great pride in getting it done his way.


----------



## Ozzie33

tfdchief said:


> Yep, I know a really old guy, much older than me.....he is probably 80, that still does it.  I want to help him, but I think I would just be insulting him.  He gets it done, slowly, and a little bit at a time.  And time is all he has, so I just leave him alone.  I think he takes great pride in getting it done his way.


I know a dozen guys like that and they all can get it done.  Remember older = smarter and a little slower is fine.  I say no reason to hurry out of the woods anyway.


----------



## Wildo

'89 Chevy 454ci 4x4 54k miles 9' Fisher holds 1+ cords heaped.  Unloading by hand sux so just dump it


----------



## MasterMech

Wildo said:


> View attachment 92999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '89 Chevy 454ci 4x4 54k miles 9' Fisher holds 1+ cords heaped. Unloading by hand sux so just dump it


Awesome old truck! Used to have a similar '87 with a carb'd 454 in it. Had a 500 gallon water tank we used to haul water out to the cows on the back 40. Nice steep hill on the county road leading out that way. With half of an exhaust system on it it was great to hear 'er roar (at least for a 16 year old kid!) and watch the horses try to outrun it up the hill.   Glad I wasn't buying the gas!


----------



## fabsroman

MasterMech said:


> Awesome old truck! Used to have a similar '87 with a carb'd 454 in it. Had a 500 gallon water tank we used to haul water out to the cows on the back 40. Nice steep hill on the county road leading out that way. With half of an exhaust system on it it was great to hear 'er roar (at least for a 16 year old kid!) and watch the horses try to outrun it up the hill.  Glad I wasn't buying the gas!


 
MasterMech, we aren't too far apart age wise if you were around 16 at the time of that truck. My dad had an 83 or 84 Chevy 1 ton dump truck that he abused the heck out of. I started driving it in 1987 when I turned 16, maybe a little later. Maybe it was around 1988 or 1989 when he started to trust me to drive it with a load. He finally sold it because the insurance on it was insane since it was considered a "commercial" truck. I cannot remember any of the specifics of that dump truck, other than it was a manual and it had two levers coming out of the floor to operate the dump.


----------



## Foragefarmer

Caseihmech said:


> I am surprised I haven't seen a Dodge posted yet. Here is mine, 1992 Dodge W250 club cab diesel. She has 280,000 on her and the only thing to be touched on it is injectors and injection pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92359


 
I also posted my Dodge, but you couldn't really see it had my New Holland trailered to it.

2002 3500 DHD 4x4 with a six speed NV5600.


----------



## Caseihmech

Halligan said:


> You are mistaken sir. My Dodge is pictured twice on page two. However, my Dodge is no where near as cool as your's is. If I could find a twin to your truck in the same condition I would buy it in a heartbeat. I love first gen Cummins powered Rams . I had a 2004 Cummins powered 2500 that I regret selling it. It was the ultimate woodhauler before I actually hauled wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92656


 
That is nice looking with the snow plow on the front of it.

The Cummins is a great engine that can pull and still get good mileage.  At the shop I work at we have a 2007 Ford F-550 6.4 liter diesel with a service bed on it. The best mileage we can get out of it is 8.2 mpg.

I like the flat bed you have on your truck foragefarmer.


----------



## Wildo

MasterMech said:


> Awesome old truck! Used to have a similar '87 with a carb'd 454 in it. Had a 500 gallon water tank we used to haul water out to the cows on the back 40. Nice steep hill on the county road leading out that way. With half of an exhaust system on it it was great to hear 'er roar (at least for a 16 year old kid!) and watch the horses try to outrun it up the hill.  Glad I wasn't buying the gas!


 
It isn't as bad on gas as you would think since the motor doesn't work as hard as if it were a 350.  What I use it for makes far more $ than the gas bill bites me.  However warming it up and letting it idle hurts.


----------



## Flatbedford

The lack of monthly payment probably more than covers the fuel cost. I have never complained about the 7 mpg of my '70 F350 with big block. I bought it for about the same as one monthly payment on a new truck.


----------



## MasterMech

Wildo said:


> It isn't as bad on gas as you would think since the motor doesn't work as hard as if it were a 350. What I use it for makes far more $ than the gas bill bites me. However warming it up and letting it idle hurts.


It was WOT up that hill for about a 1/4 mile.  You could watch the gas gauge start sprinting for "E".


----------



## Wildo

MasterMech said:


> It was WOT up that hill for about a 1/4 mile. You could watch the gas gauge start sprinting for "E".


  Ohhh  you could here the quarters rolling right out the tailpipe.


----------



## Wildo

Flatbedford said:


> The lack of monthly payment probably more than covers the fuel cost. I have never complained about the 7 mpg of my '70 F350 with big block. I bought it for about the same as one monthly payment on a new truck.


Yeah it is going to take a long time for my $350 dump truck to cost me assuming nothing catastorphic happens. I have a total of $2k invested with buying the plow,maint.,ins.,regstr..  That is so worth not having to unload wood by hand all by its self.


----------



## Foragefarmer

Caseihmech said:


> That is nice looking with the snow plow on the front of it.
> 
> The Cummins is a great engine that can pull and still get good mileage. At the shop I work at we have a 2007 Ford F-550 6.4 liter diesel with a service bed on it. The best mileage we can get out of it is 8.2 mpg.
> 
> I like the flat bed you have on your truck foragefarmer.


 
I used to have a 97' Ford with the 7.3 powerstroke. That thing guzzled diesel and I broke the tranny case in half.

I get 17 MPG with the 5.9 Cummins under normal driving and 13 hauling a loaded 20' gooseneck.

Empty with just my work stuff in the boxes the truck weighs 8600 pounds when I go over a set of scales.


----------



## MofoG23

I need to get an update picture although not much has changed...

1976 K20 - 350 mated to the SM465/NP205 drivetrain with approx 74k on the clock.  Full floating rear with 4:10 gears....


----------



## Jack Straw

There are 2 in this pic.







The cj7 in action!


----------



## wardk

My sons home for the log weekend 5 cords in two days, great help for an old man or watching them work makes me feel old.I'm a pretty good  wood hauler operator, huge bucket holds about 1/3 cord, too big for gravel full bucket will stand the tractor on it's nose.


----------



## gandrimp

My current hauler.






My neighbor across the road had his place logged this past summer and said I could cut all I want.


----------



## ArsenalDon

Backwoods Savage said:


> View attachment 90743
> View attachment 90744
> View attachment 90745
> 
> 
> View attachment 90746
> View attachment 90747


Ive got wood stack envy


----------



## Tuneighty

Tried to tell the wife its for making sure I can get to work, and take the trash to the dump, but she knows better. Picked this up yesterday, just hours before I got permission from the farmer to pick through the field a few hundred yards from my house.







She also didn't want me hauling in her graduation present:


----------



## Pallet Pete

Tuneighty said:


> Tried to tell the wife its for making sure I can get to work, and take the trash to the dump, but she knows better. Picked this up yesterday, just hours before I got permission from the farmer to pick through the field a few hundred yards from my house.
> 
> 
> View attachment 98353
> View attachment 98354
> View attachment 98355
> 
> 
> She also didn't want me hauling in her graduation present:
> 
> 
> View attachment 98356



Very nice ! I had a 98 red s10 like that with a 2.2L the old girl took lots of abuse in the woods and just wouldnt die. Our 01 Blazer has a 4.3 L those two motors go forever the Blazer has 230000 miles and runs strong. One tip I got rear air shocks for my old s10 from advanced auto for $60. They massively improved load handling and also regular driving. Its a cheap upgrade that really makes a big difference. They are rated at 1200Lbs, your truck is 500-800 depending on the springs so dont overload it the air shocks let you load normal then pump them up to level the truck out. Enjoy the truck !

Pete


----------



## nate379

Got about a cord in the black truck, 2 cords in teh trailer on the red truck.

Hmm, black truck pictures won't load up, what the heck?


----------



## MasterMech

Tuneighty said:


> Tried to tell the wife its for making sure I can get to work, and take the trash to the dump, but she knows better. Picked this up yesterday, just hours before I got permission from the farmer to pick through the field a few hundred yards from my house.
> 
> 
> View attachment 98353
> View attachment 98354
> View attachment 98355
> 
> 
> She also didn't want me hauling in her graduation present:
> 
> 
> View attachment 98356


 
If that's a 4.3L six in that S-10, I'd be buying a trailer and loading that puppy up. (S-10 will tow a LOT more than it will comfortably haul)


----------



## Pallet Pete

MasterMech said:


> If that's a 4.3L six in that S-10, I'd be buying a trailer and loading that puppy up. (S-10 will tow a LOT more than it will comfortably haul)


Right on MM my old truck could haul a good load between the bed and trailer. Tough motors and frames for little trucks. 

Pete


----------



## WeldrDave

nate379 said:


> Got about a cord in the black truck, 2 cords in teh trailer on the red truck.


When are you Guy's gonna play fair......... I can get 8 splits in my wheel barrow!


----------



## nate379

I don't have pictures of the 3 cords in the white truck in teh background of those pics...


----------



## MrWhoopee

Big Blue, '68 GMC 3/4 ton 4wd.
No smog. Just won't quit.


----------



## Gasifier

Nice wood hauler Mr. Whoopee! Brings back memories. My father use to own a 1955 GMC pickup. It was quite a work horse.


----------



## Tuneighty

MasterMech said:


> If that's a 4.3L six in that S-10, I'd be buying a trailer and loading that puppy up. (S-10 will tow a LOT more than it will comfortably haul)


 

It is the 4.3, and I have been browsing for the right trailer purchase.


----------



## Bigg_Redd

Close your eyes and picture a 1999 dodge 3500.  4x4.  Diesel.  Extended cab.  White. 

Got it?

Ok, that's what my wood hauler looks like.


----------



## Jags

Bigg_Redd said:


> Close your eyes and picture a 1999 dodge 3500. 4x4. Diesel. Extended cab. White.
> 
> Got it?
> 
> Ok, that's what my wood hauler looks like.


 
Where in the heck did you get that unicorn hood ornament?

(if you are gonna make me picture things in my head, you get what you get).


----------



## Pallet Pete

Jags said:


> Where in the heck did you get that unicorn hood ornament?
> 
> (if you are gonna make me picture things in my head, you get what you get).



Funny I saw a cat hanging on the bumper for dear life ! Maybe he was impaled on the unicorn ?


----------



## Flatbedford

MrWhoopee said:


> Big Blue, '68 GMC 3/4 ton 4wd.
> No smog. Just won't quit.


 
No rust either! You West coast folks are spoiled.


----------



## nate379

Bought this hog yesterday. 427, 5x4 trans, 20ft dumper. Been parked all winter and it fired right up and drove out of that hole it was in.

The guy I bought it from was using it for firewood but needed a 4x4 version.  He sells 3000+ cords a year


----------



## Machria

Bigg_Redd said:


> Close your eyes and picture a 1999 dodge 3500. 4x4. Diesel. Extended cab. White.
> 
> Got it?
> 
> Ok, that's what my wood hauler looks like.


 

Is that YOUR rainbow flag on it??


----------



## 711mhw

nate379 said:


> Bought this hog yesterday. 427, 5x4 trans, 20ft dumper. Been parked all winter and it fired right up and drove out of that hole it was in.


 
That 427 is a real "gasser". That'll bring some wood home!


----------



## nate379

711mhw said:


> That 427 is a real "gasser". That'll bring some wood home!


 
Yeah around 375hp, 460ft lbs from what I can google fu.


----------



## Flatbedford

Nate, that thing is a monster! I'm guessing air brakes and needs a CDL.


----------



## nate379

No it has hydro vac brakes. Technically needs a Class B CDL but it's going to be put as a farm vehicle.

Should be able to haul 5-6 cords on it, all depending on how tall I make the sideboards.


----------



## MasterMech

nate379 said:


> No it has hydro vac brakes. Technically needs a Class B CDL but it's going to be put as a farm vehicle.
> 
> Should be able to haul 5-6 cords on it, all depending on how tall I make the sideboards.


 
Enforcement must be loose up there.  Here a truck like that with farm plates making firewood deliveries would be pulled over in a heartbeat.


----------



## nate379

Farm vehicle means for farm use. Since I cut the wood on the farm and part of the money goes to the farm it's "farm use".

From the DMV: Lives on a ranch, farm or dairy, and derives their main source of income from a ranch, farm or dairy, and that the vehicle weighs 20,000 lbs. or under, unladen weight, and is used only for transporting ranch, farm, or dairy products to or from market or for the transportation of supplies, commodities, or equipment to be used on a ranch, farm or dairy.

Now what is a farm product and supplies/commodities? No one has been able to show me an in writing definition. Well I say firewood is that. 

Not to mention it will be used to haul chit, sawdust, hay, etc, etc, etc as well. 


I ran that white Chev all over the place (one in the photos) last year, didn't even have valid tabs on it, had expired several years back. Never was even questioned about it.



MasterMech said:


> Enforcement must be loose up there. Here a truck like that with farm plates making firewood deliveries would be pulled over in a heartbeat.


----------



## macattack_ga

Here's another Dodge. Trailer (16') tire had a nail, was low and let loose as I turned into the driveway... That red oak sure splits nice!


----------



## bigbarf48

Well at least it held on long enough to get into the driveway. Good timing haha


----------



## schlot

Here is mine....she really should have read the vows more carefully..."love, honor and haul wood"


----------



## rdust

2004.5 2500HD Duramax(LLY) with an Allison.


----------



## Defiant

Used the van until son returned my truck


----------



## schlot

Nice trailer set-up


----------



## Defiant

schlot said:


> Nice trailer set-up


Thanks, was my BIL's old landscape trailer, pretty heavy duty, I added the box to store saws, gas, oil, and other assorted goodies


----------



## USMC80

love that trailer, really nice


----------



## rdust

rdust said:


> 2004.5 2500HD Duramax(LLY) with an Allison.


 
Had to haul/sell some wood today so snapped a picture of the truck and trailer.  Trailer needs some new fenders but other than that and some broken leaf springs now and then it's been a great trailer for hauling wood and cars.  It's 18' counting the dove tail, with the sides it's 16'x7'x2', neatly stacking the trailer and loading the bed I can haul around 2 cords or so.


----------



## MasterMech

rdust said:


> Had to haul/sell some wood today so snapped a picture of the truck and trailer. Trailer needs some new fenders but other than that and some broken leaf springs now and then it's been a great trailer for hauling wood and cars. It's 18' counting the dove tail, with the sides it's 16'x7'x2', neatly stacking the trailer and loading the bed I can haul around 2 cords or so.


 
I've been debating purchasing a tilt bed (power tilt) equipment trailer and building sides for it for wood hauling or going with a standard landscaping/utility trailer with 5K axles and a HD ramp on it.


----------



## rdust

MasterMech said:


> I've been debating purchasing a tilt bed (power tilt) equipment trailer and building sides for it for wood hauling or going with a standard landscaping/utility trailer with 5K axles and a HD ramp on it.


 
My next trailer will be a dump. When I bought this one I wanted a multi purpose car hauler/wood hauler. My dream dump is a low profile dump with a 14K GVW, 5500 or so and it could be in my drive. Payback just isn't there unless I rent it out when I'm not using it. Now if I could only figure out a way to steal them money from myself and not feel bad about it.


----------



## bogydave

I've added to my wood haulers:
Old:



Got a dual axle,
only 7,000 lbs but twice the single axle & brakes on both axles.
Should haul a full cord & the ATV.
New to me, dual axle



Like yours, I need to add some plywood sides & do a few mods to make it user friendly for my needs.
Ramp tail gate & a front side ramp for the ATV.


----------



## MasterMech

rdust said:


> My next trailer will be a dump. When I bought this one I wanted a multi purpose car hauler/wood hauler. My dream dump is a low profile dump with a 14K GVW, 5500 or so and it could be in my drive. Payback just isn't there unless I rent it out when I'm not using it. Now if I could only figure out a way to steal them money from myself and not feel bad about it.


 
Ha, I _could_ talk myself into a HD LP dump, using it as a portable scrap metal dumpster/wood hauler among other things but I need an equipment hauler first and foremost. Moving 1 lawn tractor at a time is getting old and I need something that will get compact tractors, big zero turns, and multiple smaller machines in and out of this place in addition to being able to haul wood.  The more weight I can pile on my C3500, the more cost effective it gets to run it.


----------



## nate379

I looked into dump trailers and they are too light duty and too small... and too expensive!

I wanted something that could haul 20,000lbs (4 cords) so that means a 30k trailer. Wanted 8ft wide deck, 20ft long so I could also use it to haul cars (I'd sell my equipment trailer I'm using now)

No such animal exists, but a custom built one (quoted from several L48 shops) would be "only" about $25,000. (oh... is that all?!)

Plus then figure the wear and tear on my truck which isn't exactly a spring chicken anymore. (240,000 miles).


Anyhow, got most of the paperwork done today on the flatbed. DOT #, trip permits, etc. Hasn't been plated for road use since 1993. Luckily we don't have continuing fees like CA does!
I'm legal up to 40,000lbs on it. Truck is 15,250lbs empty so right around 25,000lbs load. Dunno how well it'd haul that much weight. I plan in making the sides tall enough to fit at least 4 cords, maybe 5 all depending. Probably will put a divider in the middle so I can dump 2 cords at a time (seems to be able what most people want to buy at one time)

Between all that junk it's gonna cost me about $$600/year just to keep it legal. Registration is $628/2 years. I'm into it about $6k between the cost of the truck, 4 new tires/wheels (22.5s) and all the .gov b/s fees.  I figure probably another $1000ish in steel and wood for the dump box.

Will need all tires at some point (near impossible to find 20" tires anymore) but the steers are close to new and had enought decent shape drives to make a set. 

So cheaper than a dump trailer and It's another truck I can use if my pickup is broken down.



nate379 said:


> Bought this hog yesterday. 427, 5x4 trans, 20ft dumper. Been parked all winter and it fired right up and drove out of that hole it was in.
> 
> The guy I bought it from was using it for firewood but needed a 4x4 version. He sells 3000+ cords a year


----------



## flhpi

This is the 3/4 ton. I have since changed to a 1 ton but no pics yet


----------



## greythorn3

wow nate your looking to get fined bigtime since you live on less then a postage stamp size lot. not much of a "farm"


----------



## embers aplenty

This pic was taken a few years ago. It doesn't look qwite as fresh as it once did but she still runs, drives, and hauls as good as ever.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

I snapped these the other day!






I might add some wood to the sides to increase load!


----------



## mikefrommaine

f350 v10 4wd srw and 10k dump


----------



## blacktail

I finally got a load with my new-to-me pickup. I shopped for a LOOOOONG time before I found this truck in September.


----------



## smokinj

schlot said:


> Here is mine....she really should have read the vows more carefully..."love, honor and haul wood"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98931


 

I think not only did she see it but it sealed the deal. Another Happy wood hauler story!


----------



## ChadD

Skeet field score


----------



## privatejoker75

All of our wood is on our property, i just use my Tundra to get at it.  I'd really like to get a trailer to use, just can't justify the expense right now.


----------



## flhpi

Here is a pic of the 1 ton earning it's keep. This load is a mix of hickory, elm and ash. I tried to unload it but it was too wet out and I got stuck but my friendly neighborhood farmer pulled me out. I take him all my crazy pieces of wood that I dont want to deal with so he can burn them in his OWB for his shop.

I found out that the stake pockets on the 3/4 and the 1 ton are off by half an inch or so. When I get some free time I am going to have to make some adjustments.


----------



## Tuneighty

flhpi said:


> Here is a pic of the 1 ton earning it's keep. This load is a mix of hickory, elm and ash. I tried to unload it but it was too wet out and I got stuck but my friendly neighborhood farmer pulled me out. I take him all my crazy pieces of wood that I dont want to deal with so he can burn them in his OWB for his shop.
> 
> I found out that the stake pockets on the 3/4 and the 1 ton are off by half an inch or so. When I get some free time I am going to have to make some adjustments.


 


Seeing mud like that always reminded me to change the differential fluids ... was in mud so often I ended up putting in a drain plug on cover ...


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

flhpi said:


>


4 Wheeler droppings


----------



## infinitymike

Heres how I haul


----------



## flhpi

Infinitymike, that is one hell of a load of wood. How is that dump trailer working for you? I have been thinking of getting one but still on the fence about it.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

infinitymike said:


>


 
Love this one!


----------



## infinitymike

flhpi said:


> Infinitymike, that is one hell of a load of wood. How is that dump trailer working for you? I have been thinking of getting one but still on the fence about it.


That was one big load. I actually stopped that guy on the road and gave him a $100 bucks to come to my house. 

That trailer is great. It's an Appalachian 10k gvw dump. It's one of those things that once I got it I don't know how I lived with out it. It's an '05 I bought in '08 for $3500.


----------



## infinitymike

This is  what I use on my job sites, when its not carrying the framing lumber.
Its a Lull 844


----------



## infinitymike

Heres the dump trailer in action


----------



## Coal Reaper

M35A2


----------



## bigbarf48

That's one hell of a hauler!


----------



## Flatbedford

Doesn't look like you could even reach the pedals!


----------



## USMC80

Flatbedford said:


> Doesn't look like you could even reach the pedals!


----------



## Bster13

Maybe one of the smaller ones in this thread, but it gets the job done. Lifetime 41MPG for this baby!


----------



## Coal Reaper

Flatbedford said:


> Doesn't look like you could even reach the pedals!


yeah but can turn that manual steering wheel just fine!


----------



## Flatbedford

Power Steering is for wusses.


----------



## WellSeasoned

I use the F250 for larger scrounges


----------



## WellSeasoned

And the polaris with trailer for the smaller stuff back in my woods


----------



## Trilifter7

2008 F-250 with an on board air compressor and air bags. I actually installed those specifically for hauling wood. System works great and really makes driving and braking with a full load much more fun! I even picked up the new stove in it!
I've posted picks of the trailer before but here is how I move it around the property.


----------



## Hills Hoard

first diesel ive owned....first 4x4 ive owned.....does a brilliant job of hauling wood


----------



## Flatbedford

I have made arrangements to sell the old flatbed. I don't have the time,money, or work space to do what it will take to preserve it. It will be in good hands and the new owner will be able to take much better care of it than I can. It will be moving to the Live Free or Die state. The new owner posts at this site, so it just might show up in one of these woodhauler threads in the future.
One last picture while its still my woodhauler.


----------



## Pallet Pete

Flatbedford said:


> I have made arrangements to sell the old flatbed. I don't have the time,money, or work space to do what it will take to preserve it. It will be in good hands and the new owner will be able to take much better care of it than I can. It will be moving to the Live Free or Die state. The new owner posts at this site, so it just might show up in one of these woodhauler threads in the future.
> One last picture while its still my woodhauler.
> 
> View attachment 106584


That's a bummer Steve that. truck is a real treasure ! 

Pete


----------



## Flatbedford

It was also a bummer to see it slowly rotting away. The new owner knows how much of a treasure it is. I'm sad to let it go, but happy that it will be saved.
I'm not going to change my name here though.


----------



## Pallet Pete

Flatbedford said:


> It was also a bummer to see it slowly rotting away. The new owner knows how much of a treasure it is. I'm sad to let it go, but happy that it will be saved.
> I'm not going to change my name here though.


It would take a year for me to figure out who you are on the forum if you changed your name lol.

Pete


----------



## Flatbedford

Pallet Pete said:


> It would take a year for me to figure out who you are on the forum if you changed your name lol.
> 
> Pete


 

Me too! I use this name all over the net! I'll just have to find me another Flatbedford some time.


----------



## smokinj

Flatbedford said:


> It was also a bummer to see it slowly rotting away. The new owner knows how much of a treasure it is. I'm sad to let it go, but happy that it will be saved.
> I'm not going to change my name here though.


 
Yea I don't think you can shake that name at this point. Its made many hauls for you!


----------



## Locust Post

Nothing like a good old Ford full of wood but I also know about one that rotted away.......she just hauled one too many loads. You'll miss that big old bed Steve.


----------



## Coal Reaper

That truck is badass


----------



## Pallet Pete

This was my favorite day last winter ! It was amazing out nice crisp 15f morning and no breeze. The boots where crunching and I was loving it ! Then I tried to drive out of the field and discovered the truck needed 4 low. It ended up walking out of the field without the pedal needing to be used. Lots o fun that day I love that truck !

Pete


----------



## stephiedoll

Should be able to get 1-2 more loads this weekend


----------



## Locust Post

stephiedoll said:


> Should be able to get 1-2 more loads this weekend


 
Like I said....nothing like a Ford with a good load on


----------



## tekguy

OBS Powerstroke


----------



## MrWhoopee

Coal Reaper said:


> M35A2


 
Damn! Have you calculated the gallons/cord on that rig?


----------



## Coal Reaper

MrWhoopee said:


> Damn! Have you calculated the gallons/cord on that rig?


Gets 8mpg and i can fit two cords in it easy, more i bet if it had sides. But i burn half waste motor oil and used atf so im paying for more like 16mpg of diesel which is almost as good as my powerstroke thats fits only half a cord in the short bed. And i bet my old jeep pickup gets half of that fuel economy yet. So yeah, its pretty good gallons per cord in comparison. 
i dont use it too often to haul wood, only when im making a dedicated run for a substantial scrounge. It a pita to lift logs that high!


----------



## Flatbedford

Coal Reaper said:


> It a pita to lift logs that high!


 

That's the one problem with the big trucks.


----------



## osagebow

Flatbedford said:


> It was also a bummer to see it slowly rotting away. The new owner knows how much of a treasure it is. I'm sad to let it go, but happy that it will be saved.
> I'm not going to change my name here though.


 


Glad to hear ya at least found her a good home, Flatbed!


----------



## dafattkidd

Flatbedford said:


> I have made arrangements to sell the old flatbed. I don't have the time,money, or work space to do what it will take to preserve it. It will be in good hands and the new owner will be able to take much better care of it than I can. It will be moving to the Live Free or Die state. The new owner posts at this site, so it just might show up in one of these woodhauler threads in the future.
> One last picture while its still my woodhauler.
> 
> View attachment 106584


 That truck's a beast. Sorry you had to part with it, buddy. Seems to have served you well.  Glad to hear it's going to another Hearthy.


----------



## Machria

Hey InfinityMike,
Next load of tree work you need to "get rid of", please dump it on my front lawn!    I'll PM my address!


----------



## JrCRXHF

I use the wife's kubota most of the time once in a while i will put some wood in the truck but the bed of that thing is a pain in the butt to load.


----------



## MasterMech

JrCRXHF said:


>


 
All that truck and it won't do any work for ya?


----------



## Coal Reaper

those dodges will rot out more quicker if you dont keep them clean and waxed


----------



## NW Walker

Coal Reaper said:


> those dodges will rot out more quicker if you dont keep them clean and waxed


 
I'm rotting it as fast a I can! Here's mine working the hillside behind the house. Dragging down some BL Maple logs to the stacks....


----------



## Jags

Now THAT is what them old dodges were made to do.  Beat'em like a rented mule.


----------



## Coal Reaper

Thats the ticket right there!


----------



## Flatbedford

MasterMech said:


> All that truck and it won't do any work for ya?


 
Not enough bed on that truck to do much work.


----------



## Locust Post

MasterMech said:


> All that truck and it won't do any work for ya?


 
If you removed those rear doors on that Dodge you might be able to "Ram" as much wood in as that GMC has on it.


----------



## Coal Reaper

This old gal hauls most of my wood.


----------



## JrCRXHF

The wife use to use the truck to drive back and forth to the university (she bought the thing on her own) where she was a asst. prof before she went back for her PHD now i got stuck with the truck.

This is a pic of about as much work as that truck does. 












Last one is the best use of the truck.


----------



## MasterMech

JrCRXHF said:


> The wife use to use the truck to drive back and forth to the university (she bought the thing on her own) where she was a asst. prof before she went back for her PHD now i got stuck with the truck.
> 
> This is a pic of about as much work as that truck does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last one is the best use of the truck.


Swap the boat for a dump trailer and you'd be all set. Wish my wife would stick me with a Cummins. Wouldn't hurt if she had her own tractor either.


----------



## Elderthewelder

Posted these years ago, but don't see them in this thread so I will post again

My 87 Yota 1 ton Dually


----------



## Locust Post

Not a darn thing wrong with that Dodge......just having some fun


----------



## clemsonfor

Here is how I Jul it around the yard or get it if its really close


----------



## lukem

I wish my wife had a Cummins and a Kubota.


----------



## Coal Reaper

Elderthewelder said:


> Posted these years ago, but don't see them in this thread so I will post again
> 
> My 87 Yota 1 ton Dually


liftgate must be soo nice!


----------



## Augie




----------



## bigbarf48

Heres a few pics of the bronco doing a little work 






The hauling configuration of the truck lets you get nice and cozy with that wood 

Here it is ready to be split, and then all stacked up!


----------



## SolarAndWood

Salt has had its way with the 3/4 ton burb and it is being put out to pasture.  New pony is a 8.1L 2500HD.  Still plan on letting the trailers carry the weight unless it is an impromptu roadside scrounge.


----------



## Ashful

lukem said:


> I wish my wife had a Cummins and a Kubota.


+1.  Mine drives a Volvo, and is afraid of the law mower.


----------



## MasterMech

Joful said:


> +1. Mine drives a Volvo, and is afraid of the law mower.


But your Mower has teeth.... 




SolarAndWood said:


> New pony is a 8.1L 2500HD


 
You just like that big pig 8.1L dontcha?  Last of the real heavy-duty gas engines.  Enjoy it.


----------



## SolarAndWood

MasterMech said:


> You just like that big pig 8.1L dontcha? Last of the real heavy-duty gas engines. Enjoy it.


 
The 6.0 in the burb gets 11-12...so now I get 10-11 have a lot more torque and the Allison instead of the 4L80...seemed like a no brainer to me And, with the 13 or 14K I saved over the same truck with a DMAX, I can buy a lot of gasoline before the diesel/gas debate even starts.


----------



## MasterMech

For some reason I thought the 'burb was a big block as well.

It's too bad that 8.1L never really gained a lot of support from the aftermarket (thanks to the diesel wars....) because they are certainly capable of some serious power.  I know of one in a 'burb that's supercharged. :


----------



## Ashful

MasterMech said:


> But your Mower has teeth....


 

What... this little thing?  



(disclaimer:  not me... just a similar idiot on a similar Deere mower)


----------



## Clyde S. Dale

2000 GMC Sierra 4.8L V-8, 152k miles.  It's in great shape for the year/mileage and shines up nice when you wash and wax 'er.  My trailer is 5x10 with a 3500# axle.  If I fully load the truck bed and trailer with split wood I can haul about a full cord.


----------



## MasterMech

Clyde S. Dale said:


> 2000 GMC Sierra 4.8L V-8, 152k miles.  It's in great shape for the year/mileage and shines up nice when you wash and wax 'er.  My trailer is 5x10 with a 3500# axle.  If I fully load the truck bed and trailer with split wood I can haul about a full cord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 110433
> View attachment 110434


The little 4.8l is no slouch.  I've seen them make "impossible" horsepower numbers!


----------



## rdust

SolarAndWood said:


> The 6.0 in the burb gets 11-12...so now I get 10-11 have a lot more torque and the Allison instead of the 4L80...seemed like a no brainer to me And, with the 13 or 14K I saved over the same truck with a DMAX, I can buy a lot of gasoline before the diesel/gas debate even starts.



That looks like a 2003-2005?  The Duramax should only be about a 5K hit, I never seen them with a 13-14K premium when I was looking.  I paid 20K for my 2004.5 2500HD Crew Cab with 70K on it.  If you only paid 7K paid for the new truck I'm impressed.  You'll enjoy the truck, the Silverado's are hard to beat. imo

10-11 not towing I can't imagine what it will get with a full load hooked up.    Not trying to start a debate on the diesel/gas thing though, we all know it's not much of a debate.


----------



## Flatbedford

My V10 F250 gets 10-11 mpg empty around town and 15 on the highway. Towing my 6500 lb boat it gets about 10-11 mpg.


----------



## MasterMech

rdust said:


> That looks like a 2003-2005?  The Duramax should only be about a 5K hit, I never seen them with a 13-14K premium when I was looking.  I paid 20K for my 2004.5 2500HD Crew Cab with 70K on it.  If you only paid 7K paid for the new truck I'm impressed.  You'll enjoy the truck, the Silverado's are hard to beat. imo
> 
> 10-11 not towing I can't imagine what it will get with a full load hooked up.    Not trying to start a debate on the diesel/gas thing though, we all know it's not much of a debate.


That 8.1L will not change it's attitude much for towing.  The difference in fuel mileage actually gets a lot closer when loaded.  And it lays down more HP than a stock LB6 Dmax.


----------



## MNtrees




----------



## rdust

MasterMech said:


> That 8.1L will not change it's attitude much for towing.  The difference in fuel mileage actually gets a lot closer when loaded.  And it lays down more HP than a stock LB6 Dmax.



I see what you're doing, you're trying to turn this into a debate!    I'm not sure what an LB6 is, do you mean LB7?( LB7, LLY, LBZ, LMM and LML.)

I'm sure you know it's torque that matters most when it comes to pulling.(getting a load moving and up hills without falling on it's face)  Diesels do this at a lower RPM that's why people love them.    Regardless the 8.1's are worthy workhorses and will pull any amount of wood that most the trailers I see here can handle.  If we were talking about hauling 14K 5th wheels I'd say a diesel is the only way to go but we're not.


----------



## MasterMech

My love for big gassers comes from experience. Had an '01 3500 14 ft rackbody dump with the 8.1 in it.  Truck was amazing with bothe the weight it would carry, tow, and the fuel consumed doing it. . Break in fuel economy was terrifying! 

I'd still take a dmax (of any generation) over the big gasser but that's just because of the cool whistling sound it makes with the pedal on the floor.


----------



## SolarAndWood

MasterMech said:


> I'd still take a dmax (of any generation) over the big gasser but that's just because of the cool whistling sound it makes with the pedal on the floor.



I think that whistle might be the Allison as my truck does the same thing...sounds a lot different than the 6.0/4L80.  I'm through a couple tankfulls now and getting 13 mpg, 10-11 towing.  First load of wood in/behind it it tonight and needless to say it is quite capable.

Rdust, 20k is a pretty sweet deal from what I found shopping for a few weeks.  Mine is a loaded extended cab with 53K.  Couldn't touch that in a diesel for anywhere near $20K


----------



## Holiday

1941 Dodge, good for the short hauls and the hoist is nice for dumping.


----------



## Ashful

Holiday said:


> 1941 Dodge, good for the short hauls and the hoist is nice for dumping.


Where do you live, that an original 1941 Dodge ain't completely rusted out?


----------



## Holiday

I am up in Saskatchewan Canada. I don't know the entire history of the truck but a large part of it's life was for hauling grain so it wasn't exposed to much for bad roads. And it was parked inside since around 1983 and just pulled out last year.


----------



## Flatbedford

Nice to see some old iron still at work.


----------



## AnalogKid

Cool thread, just stumbled upon it for the first time.  My hauler is a 2000 Chevy Silverado LT Z-71.  I am the original owner, she currently has 237,000 miles and still running strong!


----------



## AnalogKid

She hauls more than wood too...

Taking a load of mason sand:



Stone dust:





20, 6' arborvitae:


----------



## AnalogKid

Made some cosmetic changes about a month ago.  Removed the molding and all badges/emblems.  Swapped the chrome mirrors for black....few other little things.  Looks good for 14 years old and almost a quarter million miles!  And as you can see, she gets worked!


----------



## Holiday

Nice truck, looks good the way you have it done.


----------



## Ashful

Do I spy my hated enemy, the cedar tree?  Nice truck, AK.  I like to see those 1/2 tonners used like real trucks, not just family wagons.  I'm in the same boat, 2004 Dodge 1500, and she works harder than most 2500's I see 'round here.

Your Chevy suffers the same trouble as my too-often overloaded 95 Chevy 1500... sagging rear!  Ever consider a helper leaf on those rear springs?


----------



## AnalogKid

Joful said:


> Do I spy my hated enemy, the cedar tree?  Nice truck, AK.  I like to see those 1/2 tonners used like real trucks, not just family wagons.  I'm in the same boat, 2004 Dodge 1500, and she works harder than most 2500's I see 'round here.
> 
> Your Chevy suffers the same trouble as my too-often overloaded 95 Chevy 1500... sagging rear!  Ever consider a helper leaf on those rear springs?



That dreaded cedar saved my rookie butt last year when I ran out of seasoned wood.  I mixed it with some not-so-dry stuff and it got me thru.  

She actually doesn't sag too bad to be honest unless I am loaded way beyond a 1/2 ton.  And she it still sporting the same suspension that she rolled off the assembly line with.  

Before I bought my 3/4 ton Suburban 8.1L 4x4, I would use my Silverado to reposition my boat in the driveway (not tow), and it was pushing 13,000lbs on the trailer with fuel.  I don't know what the tongue weight was, but it was substantial.  My truck would just barley sag.  Well one time I had to borrow my neighbor's 2004 F-250 to move it.  I hooked up the hitch and it just about bottomed out that 3/4 ton Ford.  I was surprised.  

The one where she's sagging bad with a load of stone dust, she's actually sitting on a scale.  There was 4000lbs in the bed!  I have the print out slip to prove it, haha.  It was sitting on the bump stops, oops.  That was admittedly way to much weight.

I have built over 100'+ of field stone wall over last summer and this summer, and every single rock was hauled with that truck.  We're talking probably somewhere north of 30 loads.  

She it a phenomenal truck.  Not only the best truck I've owned, but the best overall vehicle I've owned by far.  Lots of cars have come and gone in the 14yrs I've owner her and she's still here.  I was real close to pulling the trigger on a leftover '13 early this summer and just couldn't do it.  It's been payed off for 11yrs and owes me nothing.


----------



## Coal Reaper

somebody say stone dust?


----------



## bad69bird

This is mine, although only to pull the dump trailer, nothing goes in the bed


----------



## Ashful

bad69bird said:


> ...nothing goes in the bed


Then what's the point of having one?  Please tell me you have a fifth wheel in there, so I don't call you a princess.  

[j/k, of course... nice truck!]


----------



## Flatbedford

bad69bird said:


> nothing goes in the bed



Seems like a waste of a capable truck. Or is it one of those short beds? Can't really tell in that picture.


----------



## AnalogKid

Joful said:


> Then what's the point of having one?  Please tell me you have a fifth wheel in there, so I don't call you a princess.
> 
> [j/k, of course... nice truck!]



Nothing goes in the bed, but it's to big to fit in the garage.  Makes sense.  

Nice rig.


----------



## AnalogKid

Flatbedford said:


> Seems like a waste of a capable truck. Or is it one of those short beds? Can't really tell in that picture.


Doesn't look like a Mega-Cab, so it has at least a 6.5' bed.  May even be an 8' bed, hard to tell.


----------



## bad69bird

8ft bed.  it does fit in the garage but with only about 4 inches in length to spare and I had to adjust the garage door because I scratched the roof the first week


----------



## bad69bird

Joful said:


> Then what's the point of having one?  Please tell me you have a fifth wheel in there, so I don't call you a princess.
> 
> [j/k, of course... nice truck!]


My dad was making fun of me the one time we ran out of room in the trailer and I was "gently placing each log in the truck


----------



## AnalogKid

I can't poke fun cause I've been known to be a little fanatical about some of my 'toys' too.


----------



## Ashful

bad69bird said:


> My dad was making fun of me the one time we ran out of room in the trailer and I was "gently placing each log in the truck


Nothing wrong with taking care of your equipment... but I'd probably be poking fun, too.  

I get a sprayed-in bedliner in each truck, usually the day after buying it.  Once that's cured, the abuse begins.  I try to keep the outside of the truck clean, but the bed is made to be used!  I actually steam-rolled several of the ribs flat in the floor of my current bed, when it was only a few weeks old, rolling a 2200 lb. antique safe on a dolly into the bed.  That well-used bed is a badge of honor to my otherwise clean truck... I haven't lost any sleep over it!


----------



## captjack

I have a 2001 Ford Excursion (KIDDIE HAULER DELUXE) diesel , 14x7 dump, jd 5400 with loader and 3 kids !  haha    I was going to up load a video of the trailer dumping 2.5 cords of red oak but Im not sure some people here could handle that kind of wood porn  hahaha


----------



## rowerwet

jealous of all you truck owners! my "truck" is a Dodge grand caravan, not sure how much wood this works out to, the trailer is 7' wide by 8' long, made from a craigslist free tent trailer.


----------



## Ashful

rowerwet said:


> ... the trailer is 7' wide by 8' long, made from a craigslist free tent trailer.


  The neighbors have all sorts of names for your rig, I'm sure!  I imagine you will never fill it, due to weight limitations.


----------



## Jags

captjack said:


> I have a 2001 Ford Excursion (KIDDIE HAULER DELUXE) diesel , 14x7 dump, jd 5400 with loader and 3 kids !  haha



You forgot to add in the Timberwolf TW5 in the background.


----------



## Ashful

captjack said:


> View attachment 114099


I think I see a bead of nervous sweat running down the lone tree in the middle of that photo.


----------



## rowerwet

Joful said:


> The neighbors have all sorts of names for your rig, I'm sure!  I imagine you will never fill it, due to weight limitations.


not with wood, moving it came home filled up many times, I reall wish it was longer and a little narrower. the current plan is to make it my teardrop camper frame, and tear down the pop up (also free) with the 2K axle. 

For what I scrounge the trailer is perfect, but I wish I had a truck...


----------



## Ashful

rowerwet said:


> For what I scrounge the trailer is perfect, but I wish I had a truck...


Ask bad69bird if you can borrow his.


----------



## bad69bird

Joful said:


> Ask bad69bird if you can borrow his.


Truck has 9kmiles,  My wife has driven it excatly twice. Wont be lending it out any time soon


----------



## smoke eater

Here is my 2011 F150 ecoboost and Big TeX 16' x  6.5' trailer. Holds 3 tons combined. Ramp tailgate is great to roll any size round.


----------



## OH_Varmntr

Just joined here.  Here's mine.  01 Ram 2500 4x4 with the 5.9 Cummins HO and a 6-speed manual.



Here she is doing work.  I rebuilt the trailer from the frame up.  Truck is also my skidder when I need to pull logs outta the woods or the ditch.


----------



## mikey517

2000 Toyota Tundra SR5


----------



## MDFisherman

06 Ram 1500 4x4 6sp Manual with some custom salt treated boards for sides (got them off the job used)
It hauls the heat and the meat!


----------



## Brogan007

Here's my playthings...


----------



## TRL WGN 1

Couple of my wood haulers
my TJ with 47 ben hurr trailer





my cub 3240 40th anniversary with cub yard cart


----------



## UncleJoe

Here's mine.

That's the only pic I have of the F-700 box truck. The next one is an '82 F-650. Then the '82 GMC 3500 4x4. And the back end of the '94Dodge 2500.


----------



## Chicken Farmer

New to the site. Howdy everybody!! Here is mine. 97 Ford F-350 and an old farm wagon. Between my dad and I, we have 4 of those old wagons and an old F350 dump truck. Awesome site you have here!


----------



## hobbyheater

Chicken Farmer said:


> we have 4 of those old wagons !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 122622
> View attachment 122623




Welcome to Hearth!
That picture of that wagon brings back some good old memories.  Hauled firewood in the winter and became a hay wagon in the summer!


----------



## Defiant

Welcome aboard CF, glad to see you are not an alien!


----------



## Chicken Farmer

Defiant said:


> Welcome aboard CF, glad to see you are not an alien!


 
The location only asks for your PRESENT location, not where you are actually from. HAHA!! I will try to get some pics of the fleet later.


----------



## Quentin2

Here's a pic of my dodge 3/4 ton gas engine.  Not ideal, I hate the short bed it's only 6'3".  I bought this from an insurance auction using my iPhone for pics and bidding, it was a rollover.  A little bondo and some glass and she's good as new, (well sort of)


----------



## 59Cummins

Cummins Power.  Last run of the 5.9, wish it was a long bed though.  Love cutting wood in the Rockies.  Get to play with the bears and pole cats for a little bonus...


----------



## greythorn3

Quentin2 said:


> Here's a pic of my dodge 3/4 ton gas engine.  Not ideal, I hate the short bed it's only 6'3".  I bought this from an insurance auction using my iPhone for pics and bidding, it was a rollover.  A little bondo and some glass and she's good as new, (well sort of)
> View attachment 122719
> 
> View attachment 122720




where you at in palmer?


----------



## Quentin2

greythorn3 said:


> where you at in palmer?


I live in amber wood off of trunk road.  My grandpa has 20 acres back off soapstone that's where I'm getting wood.
How bout u?


----------



## greythorn3

im in the jim creek area, when you cut your wood?


----------



## Quentin2

greythorn3 said:


> im in the jim creek area, when you cut your wood?


Funny you should ask, I actually just described my situation in another thread.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/moisture-meter-i-need-one.121221/


----------



## lindnova

I'm a little late on this one.  Finally took pictures today.  Using the Kubota BX2200 and trailer in the snow.  What an animal that thing is in the snow with chains.  I took a few runs in the 14" deep snow to pack it down and plowed out turnaround areas, dug out the trailer and back in action moving some wood since I am going to run out soon.  I haven't used this much wood in the 7 years I have been burning, but it sure feels good not paying for propane.  I haven't even come close to getting stuck yet as long as I stay away from the drifted areas.  That little tractor works great moving really big rounds around saving the back.  It also can snake into the woods in tight spots.  Just isn't real good on side slopes.

The trailer was homemade 30 years ago by my dad from an old car frame and 32 ford front end and welded tie rods - no springs.  Needs to be loaded heavy to the front when going down the road or it will start the death wobble.  45 mph tops with a load.  One time I forgot it was behind me empty and sped up to 65 on the highway until I heard a squeaking and felt something funny.  I could see it in the side mirrors and it was jumping and wagging behind me pretty good.  It is narrow and usually can't see it in the mirrors.  I use the old F150 and ATV also.


----------



## gzecc

Here is the biggest I have. Fresh paint a few months ago.


----------



## WiscWoody

I use my old 78 Ford. It's still got the original 300/6 and a Borg/Warner T18 granny gear 4 speed in it. But most of my scrounge is hauled by the Honda. It feels more like play that way...


----------



## Chicken Farmer

hermancm said:


> I use my old 78 Ford.



I love those old Fords!! Looks like she's in in pretty good shape.


----------



## Beer Belly

Chicken Farmer said:


> I love those old Fords!! Looks like she's in in pretty good shape.


 I'm a Chevy man myself, but agree 100%....nice truck


----------



## Coal Reaper

That t18 is a great thing. I want to convert my truck. Lot ofmnpeople dislike that granny gear for everyday use, but for guys like us its teets!


----------



## ErikR

hermancm, Back in my youthful days I had a very similar truck. Mine was a '77 F-150, long box, 2wd, 300 w/auto, it was the same orange color, without the white roof. My dad had a '76 Chevy short box, 2wd, 1/2 ton, 250-6 w/ a 4 speed with the granny 1st gear. They were fun trucks back then...

I see the rural address sign.... Sawyer Co.?  I'm a half hour north of Hayward.


----------



## lindnova

I do wish my truck had the granny gear.  It is a 1990 F150 4x4 with the 300 six and mazda 5 speed.  I make use of it to the fullest and the rear springs get a workout.  I haven't broke it yet.....  I put the transfer case in 4 low to crawl around the farm.  Works pretty good.  With 3.08 gears I can barely get it going and can't go so fast off road in standard 1st gear.  When I am hauling a load in the bed and trailer it takes quite a bit of gas to get it going.  I did break the motor mounds hauling a load a few years ago.


----------



## WiscWoody

With a granny gear you usually start out in second gear unless you have a load or a hill to climb. First gear is non synchronized also. The T18 has a PTO on the side but I've never heard of it being used by anyone. I bought the truck a few years ago for $1000 and have done minor work to it, mostly replacing rotted window rubber and fixing some oil leaks but the truck is solid with little rust. I was going to use it as a beater log hauler but now I actually take care of it and spritz er up some... But I still haul lots of Maple in it no doubt!


Erik- yep, I live in Winter, small world!


----------



## ErikR

If that were an F-350, and the box was shot, you could use the PTO and replace the box with a dump box. I wonder if anyone's ever used the PTO to turn a hydraulic pump for a tow behind, or bed mounted splitter?


----------



## WiscWoody

I thought about a splitter but you'd have to rig something up. A 3 point is all I've seen using PTOs. I've heard of some using a generator and conveyors but most likely they'd have a tractor to use around the place, like a Ford 3000..


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe...

Dodge is nice as well...


----------



## Woodman37

Here's my 2011 Chevy. I've had dodges for years this is my first Chevy truck and I must say I love it.


----------



## lindnova

Woodsman37 
I have always been a ford guy, but I got a company truck - 2010 chevy 1500 like yours.  It is pretty nice and was surprised how well it handles a full load.  I have hauled a lot for work and one time a full bed of truncated domes (iron handicap ramp plates) and it did fine although it was seriously overloaded and I drove slow.  Firewood is lighter and can handle as much as I put in it.  I still will probably keep buying ford for my own trucks.


----------



## WiscWoody

lindnova said:


> Woodsman37
> I have always been a ford guy, but I got a company truck - 2010 chevy 1500 like yours.  It is pretty nice and was surprised how well it handles a full load.  I have hauled a lot for work and one time a full bed of truncated domes (iron handicap ramp plates) and it did fine although it was seriously overloaded and I drove slow.  Firewood is lighter and can handle as much as I put in it.  I still will probably keep buying ford for my own trucks.


Well said, Ford trucks is the northlands most favored  truck and up here any one working in the logging trade usually drives a F350 truck. I'll miss the St. Paul truck plant. I've been through their tours many times and it always amazed me seeing them made.


----------



## Beer Belly

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Dodge is nice as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 126919


 What species of wood is that ?.....on the way to work, I pass one that's been down for almost a year, was thinking of knocking the door


----------



## 711mhw

hermancm said:


> The T18 has a PTO on the side but I've never heard of it being used by anyone.


 
I pulled one of those T18 out of a 250, put it in a old 67 Bronco and powered a non stopable winch with it.

edit; hadn't thought about that rig in years. Actually put the 4sp granny in for the gearing to replace the whimpy "3 on the tree" and drove the winch from the tranfer case giving me a 4 sp winch with reverse (with the xfer case in neutral). Wish I still had that old beater!


----------



## WiscWoody

711mhw said:


> I pulled one of those T18 out of a 250, put it in a old 67 Bronco and powered a non stopable winch with it.


I'd love to have a 1st generation Bronco again! They're collected now though so out of my range.


----------



## 711mhw

Had that '67 then later got a 77, the last year. Allways wanted the old FJ? original Toyota LC. A buddy had one we swapped in a sb chevy with a muncy 4sp. Trouble!


----------



## lindnova

hermancm said:


> Well said, Ford trucks is the northlands most favored  truck and up here any one working in the logging trade usually drives a F350 truck. I'll miss the St. Paul truck plant. I've been through their tours many times and it always amazed me seeing them made.



We have a lot of Fords F250 thru F550's in our company.  I have one of the three Chevys.  The HD Fords do hold up for us very well towing and hauling forms and such in the concrete business.  We have a few early 90's trucks holding on with 460s, several modular V10's and 3 -  6.7 diesels.  All have been good.  The F350 with the diesel is the perfect foreman truck as it is ok on fuel, reliable for high milage and tons of power to pull skid loaders all day long.  Glad we missed any of the 04-10 diesels.  The form and finisher trucks are all gas as they just don't drive enough miles to justify the extra cost of a diesel.  I never went to the St. Paul plant but wish I had.  I like seeing manufacturing plants & foundry's.


----------



## Ashful

Am I the only one who always reads, "F350," with a Philly accent?

"Eff Tree Fiddy," baby!


----------



## MrWhoopee

59Cummins said:


> Cummins Power.  Last run of the 5.9, wish it was a long bed though.  Love cutting wood in the Rockies.  Get to play with the bears and pole cats for a little bonus...


 
That there looks like a load of lodgepole, which was just starting to get a little punky, judging by the orange color in the center. Still burns fine, though.


----------



## WiscWoody

711mhw said:


> Had that '67 then later got a 77, the last year. Allways wanted the old FJ? original Toyota LC. A buddy had one we swapped in a sb chevy with a muncy 4sp. Trouble!


I thought the last year was 76 but I'm not up on them like I was. I remember a show called trucks restored one. I hate that show! Humm... And I saw one in the show Lost, and Ted "I'll be in jail or dead if O is reelected" Nugent has a gnarly one I see. I don't know a lot about the Muncy gear boxes but I haven't heard much good about them. Everyone says the T18 is a solid shiftey.


----------



## ClintonH

Quentin2 said:


> Here's a pic of my dodge 3/4 ton gas engine.  Not ideal, I hate the short bed it's only 6'3".  I bought this from an insurance auction using my iPhone for pics and bidding, it was a rollover.  A little bondo and some glass and she's good as new, (well sort of)
> View attachment 122719
> 
> View attachment 122720


With a 3/4 ton and short bed, adding some stakes is a good plan:  we added 10" wood rails to dad's 8' bed:  hauls a cord + CSS when stacked up to the cab height.


----------



## Driver

This one gets the most use.....


----------



## Quentin2

ClintonH said:


> With a 3/4 ton and short bed, adding some stakes is a good plan:  we added 10" wood rails to dad's 8' bed:  hauls a cord + CSS when stacked up to the cab height.


Good idea, you got any pics?  My trucks got a 4 inch lift and 35" tires, good for mud and creek crossings but sucks for loading and unloading bed.  At some point I'll swap it out for a long bed.  I need a headache rack as well, I've already put in back glass twice, once when it was purchased and again when I got a little too aggressive with a wheeler in the back.


----------



## ErikR

Here's my hauler.......




And I'm working on a trailer rebuild. This is me in the trailer in about 1974?



I'm rebuilding it.....





I'll cut the Oak stakes off after I figure out how tall I want to build the 5/4 x 6 sides. A set of tires and It should be good for another 40 years...



Then it will be time for this project...


----------



## infinitymike

Very cool old photos. 
Looks like a nice resto project. 
What's towing the trailer back in 74?
Is that an El Camimo taillight I see?


----------



## ErikR

infinitymike said:


> Very cool old photos.
> Looks like a nice resto project.
> What's towing the trailer back in 74?
> Is that an El Camimo taillight I see?




Thanks, that was my uncle's station wagon, 1969, 1970?


----------



## motorcycle07

I built this this summer. Old hay wagon I made removable sides for. Sorry for the crappy cell-phone pictures.  First two pictures was a load of spring storm damaged walnut and mullberry. Last one is of some oak I had cut a winter ago and didnt get around to getting it until this past fall.


----------



## wahoowad

The lean, mean, tire-spinning, tranny groaning LT1000 with a cart of fresh splits


----------



## infinitymike

Heres my wood hauler relaxing on the job again


----------



## Halligan

infinitymike said:


> Heres my wood hauler relaxing on the job again
> View attachment 127569



Thats a fine wood hauler. Looks like it may ride a little better than mine.


----------



## infinitymike

Halligan said:


> Thats a fine wood hauler. Looks like it may ride a little better than mine.


Yeah, she's a beaut', real smooth suspension and she'll go all day with just one glass of wine!


----------



## ironspider

4x8 utility trailer and 2003 Yukon xl Denali.


----------



## Dieselhead

rigged this up to haul a face cord at a time


----------



## clemsonfor

ironspider said:


> 4x8 utility trailer and 2003 Yukon xl Denali.


I need to do that to my trailer to haul more. I have a 4x8 that I use as well. But the low rails without anything to hold them in leaves me with one or two rows of rounds like you have or otherwise just one layer stood on end.


----------



## Ashful

Nice, Diesel.  I'm thinking of doing the same, but partially because I have a dream of stacking in bins like that right off the splitter, and then just moving the whole bin right up to the house, when needed.  There are a few challenges to overcome, namely having a bin that will allow sufficient airflow, while simultaneously keeping the stack stable enough for moving.  Removable sides may be the answer.


----------



## Longstreet

59Cummins said:


> Cummins Power.  Last run of the 5.9, wish it was a long bed though.  Love cutting wood in the Rockies.  Get to play with the bears and pole cats for a little bonus...



Long bed Cummins 5.9?  Here you go.  Just a little black cherry and what I think is beech from down the street.


----------



## brant2000

This was the old one.  Yeah, of course it's outmatched by most, but it's hauled more than most trucks could ever dream of.  You can see the current one in the background.  It's also not going to win any prizes, but serves me well.


----------



## mecreature

ok I had to use my bigger wood hauler. well bigger then my wheelbarrow. I took 5 truck loads and hardly put a dent in that pile in the background.


----------



## mellow

Picked up my new to me wood hauler the other night.  No 7.3 diesel in it   Needed something that can haul a good sized dump trailer and put my camper in the bed.


----------



## TimfromMA

Pellets count as wood don't they?


----------



## ironspider

Just upgraded my tractor tires and restored my trailer with new wood and hardware. Here is the little hauler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's raining so I won't show the trailer today


----------



## mike van

My latest - Flew from Hartford Ct to Moline Il. a few weeks ago & drove this home.   Long ride.


----------



## Beer Belly

mike van said:


> My latest - Flew from Hartford Ct to Moline Il. a few weeks ago & drove this home.   Long ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133110


 Nice rig


----------



## Gasifier

Nice truck mike van. I've been thinking just how handy it would be to have a small dump truck for one to two years while I work on a road and some trails.


----------



## mike van

I was looking for awhile, found this one on ebay.  My 94 [same truck but no dump]  is rusted so bad, the frame is unsafe.  Up here, the salt is relentless.  Local garage said 6 years, many cars & trucks need brake lines replaced.   I moved a load of mulch the other day, sure was nice to back up & dump it rather than shovel it off.


----------



## Drvn4wood

Longstreet said:


> Long bed Cummins 5.9?  Here you go.  Just a little black cherry and what I think is beech from down the street.
> 
> View attachment 132460
> 
> 
> View attachment 132461


Nice truck man. The 5.9 is one heck of a motor.


----------



## Drvn4wood

Caseihmech said:


> I am surprised I haven't seen a Dodge posted yet. Here is mine, 1992 Dodge W250 club cab diesel. She has 280,000 on her and the only thing to be touched on it is injectors and injection pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 92359


I know it's an old post but this truck is just sweet!


----------



## HDRock

mike van said:


> My latest - Flew from Hartford Ct to Moline Il. a few weeks ago & drove this home.   Long ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133110


SWEET


----------



## OH_Varmntr

New hauler to the stable...


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe...

Got to love the RAM....


----------



## dogilvie

When I first went to inspect this trailer I thought it was too big. 6 months later I'm very happy about the decision.


----------



## ironspider

That's great. I need a trailer that big


----------



## Ashful

dogilvie said:


> View attachment 133193
> View attachment 133195
> 
> 
> When I first went to inspect this trailer I thought it was too big. 6 months later I'm very happy about the decision.


Nice!  What's a trailer like that gonna set me back?  Ready to roll, not a project.


----------



## BrotherBart

Joful said:


> Nice!  What's a trailer like that gonna set me back?  Ready to roll, not a project.



Trailer price, reasonable. Shipping cost from Oz,


----------



## Jags

Joful said:


> Nice! What's a trailer like that gonna set me back? Ready to roll, not a project.



Two buckets of toonies and one bucket of loonies.


----------



## Gasifier

dogilvie said:


> View attachment 133193
> View attachment 133195
> 
> 
> When I first went to inspect this trailer I thought it was too big. 6 months later I'm very happy about the decision.


 
Wow. That is a nice trailer dogilvie!


----------



## Ashful

BrotherBart said:


> Trailer price, reasonable. Shipping cost from Oz,


Hah... was typing on a smart phone, where poster locations are not readily apparent.


----------



## tigger




----------



## dogilvie

Joful said:


> Nice!  What's a trailer like that gonna set me back?  Ready to roll, not a project.



Hi Joful,  It around 2.5K Aussie dollars which is about $50 US now.   The ramps have been great for rolling the bigger rounds up onto the trailer. It was more good luck than good management or experience as I'd only just started burning this year.


----------



## Hills Hoard

dogilvie said:


> View attachment 133193
> View attachment 133195
> 
> 
> When I first went to inspect this trailer I thought it was too big. 6 months later I'm very happy about the decision.



gday dogilvie, im in emerald too, welcome aboard...

im going nuts trying to figure out where that first pic was taken because it looks really familiar....is it along wellington road near clematis?

great trailer too....!


----------



## Halligan

Nice setup Tigger.


----------



## dogilvie

Hills Hoard said:


> gday dogilvie, im in emerald too, welcome aboard...
> 
> im going nuts trying to figure out where that first pic was taken because it looks really familiar....is it along wellington road near clematis?
> 
> great trailer too....!




Thanks for the welcome. That picture is just out the front of my place down at the end of Rawhiti Rd, in front of the reservoir. You probably haven't been passed yet as my front yard is a bit of a giveaway.


Hills Hoard said:


> gday dogilvie, im in emerald too, welcome aboard...
> 
> im going nuts trying to figure out where that first pic was taken because it looks really familiar....is it along wellington road near clematis?
> 
> great trailer too....!





Thanks for the welcome. That picture is just out the front of my place down at the end of Rawhiti Rd, in front of the reservoir. You probably haven't been passed yet as the front yard is a bit of a giveaway. We should get together one day for a coffee and a chat.


----------



## Hills Hoard

dogilvie said:


> Thanks for the welcome. That picture is just out the front of my place down at the end of Rawhiti Rd, in front of the reservoir. You probably haven't been passed yet as my front yard is a bit of a giveaway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. That picture is just out the front of my place down at the end of Rawhiti Rd, in front of the reservoir. You probably haven't been passed yet as the front yard is a bit of a giveaway. We should get together one day for a coffee and a chat.
> 
> View attachment 133609
> View attachment 133608



great looking stacks!!...funny i knew it was close to cardinia, just couldn't pin point where!....would be up for a coffee (or a beer) for sure.   i'm semi unemployed right now so have plenty of time on my hands till i start my new job in june!  where do you normally go for coffee?


----------



## dogilvie

Hills Hoard said:


> great looking stacks!!...funny i knew it was close to cardinia, just couldn't pin point where!....would be up for a coffee (or a beer) for sure.   i'm semi unemployed right now so have plenty of time on my hands till i start my new job in june!  where do you normally go for coffee?



Emerald Bakery. I'm around tomorrow all day if your available. Name your time.


----------



## XJcacher

Here are mine.


----------



## ironspider

I have a radio flyer hauler too, totally forgot about that.


----------



## XJcacher

ironspider said:


> I have a radio flyer hauler too, totally forgot about that.


Works good for me , I have a fireplace and only use it during the evening so I can load it up and put it next to the front porch and it'll last a couple of days.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich

<< -------------------------(pic. of me......when i was younger)


----------



## bigbarf48

Well, since I started this thread a few years ago, I figured I'd update it with my new woodhauler 

Sadly, my beloved Bronco is on its way out, so it had to be replaced. I picked up this 1990 W250 locally. 238K miles, 360, 4 speed manual. Extended cab and 8 ft bed (Yeah, the turning radius is as bad as you think). Everything works except for the windshield wipers 

Here it is:



I need to get some wood to move around to test it out


----------



## mellow

Hah, turning radius, that is what reverse is for


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich

HDRock said:


> SWEET


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich

....yeash until i get a truck/trailer, i have to rely on the kindness of strangers.....called 20 tree service places, and one called back, dropped me 6 dumptrucks of mixed oak....and neigbors having trees removed were willing to share....i've been lucky so far, but haven't been able to get '' ayear in'' so to speak....i'd like to get 2 or 3 years in


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich

....until i get a truck and or trailer, it's me and a wheelbarrow...i have been very fortunate to have a tree service drop some loads, and some some neighbors willing to share some the trees that they've had removed....so all of these pics of trucks and trailers and loaders look good to me....that dumptruck picked up in htfd ( west of the river) looks sweet too


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich

mellow said:


> Hah, turning radius, that is what reverse is for


....not if you are my mad hungarian neighbor(which is the actual name he goes by,the mad hungarian) who is pushing 90,has questionable eyesight, and drives a mini-van with windows completely tinted dark black....things hit so far: garbage pails, outdoor woodstove, gardenwall, rose bush, and many assorted logs/chunks of wood....and that is just my backyard......


----------



## Ashful

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> ....yeash until i get a truck/trailer, i have to rely on the kindness of strangers...


Not sure if the pun was intended, but that's a fantastic album... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Kindness_of_Strangers_(album)


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich

Joful said:


> Not sure if the pun was intended, but that's a fantastic album... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Kindness_of_Strangers_(album)


....isn't that that guitarist's band who played in MR. BUNGLE? I have to chek that out, been wanting to.....also Estradaspere, SECRET CHIEFS 3.....and many more i'm sure...I love most of what i've heard from that guy....Trey Spruance i think his name is....Nope, i'm thinking of someone else.....But, someone did recomend checking SPOCK'S BEARD out recently...


----------



## Ashful

Spock's Beard is known for a lot of things (virtuoso prog rock), but their guitarist isn't one of them.  I prefer their first half dozen (with Neal Morse) albums... never got into the later (Nick D'Virgilio) stuff.  Check out the aforementioned album, or "V".


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich

Joful said:


> Spock's Beard is known for a lot of things (virtuoso prog rock), but their guitarist isn't one of them.  I prefer their first half dozen (with Neal Morse) albums... never got into the later (Nick D'Virgilio) stuff.  Check out the aforementioned album, or "V".


....i will do that.....i think the mix up was because the guitarist i was thinking of actually recomended spock's beard,or said was one of his influences....thanks


----------



## clemsonfor

What are you guys TALKING about??


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich

clemsonfor said:


> What are you guys TALKING about??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 135885


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich

clemsonfor said:


> What are you guys TALKING about??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 135885


.....addmitedly, a lil off topic, but was only a couple of posts....speaking of spock's beard...


----------



## clemsonfor

From context I assume that is a band...but is it a cult band or really old or new??? I mean I have heard of most of the old guys but this one seems like maybe I had heard of it before but the more I think about it I think no I havent?


----------



## Ashful

clemsonfor said:


> What are you guys TALKING about??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 135885


Here you go... back on topic, my "wood hauler":


----------



## clemsonfor

Love the saw pics


----------



## bwise.157




----------



## Ashful

I like that carry-all, bwise.  I've been thinking of making one myself, but with expanded steel sides and angle stock, instead of plywood.  How heavy is that wood box?  My 3-point is only cat.1, so weight is a bit of an issue.  I can lift 1100 lb. at the pins, or 785 lb. at 24", which is probably where the center of gravity of that box would be.

edit:  I see you have a model 70 loader, the same spec'd for my 855.  I have the model 52 loader on mine, though, which is supposed to be a little heavier than the 70.  Not sure that's true, though.  What model is your tractor?


----------



## bwise.157

Joful said:


> I like that carry-all, bwise.  I've been thinking of making one myself, but with expanded steel sides and angle stock, instead of plywood.  How heavy is that wood box?  My 3-point is only cat.1, so weight is a bit of an issue.  I can lift 1100 lb. at the pins, or 785 lb. at 24", which is probably where the center of gravity of that box would be.
> 
> edit:  I see you have a model 70 loader, the same spec'd for my 855.  I have the model 52 loader on mine, though, which is supposed to be a little heavier than the 70.  Not sure that's true, though.  What model is your tractor?




Joful,
Thanks!  My tractor is a JD790.  Lift capacity at 24" is 815lbs, according to Tractordata.com.  I bought a Cat. 1 carry-all frame from TSC, and then framed up the box.  I used 3/4" treated plywood for the bottom, sides and front (actually all the wood is treated).  The back boards are decking boards.  I can slide six boards in the back rails.  The box is 5' wide, sides are 4' high and it is 4' deep from front to back.  The idea was to try to carry 1/2 a cord of dried wood and also use as a storage box in the corner of my garage during the winter so i would only have to handle the wood once from the wood pile to burning.  I have 4, 4" caster under the frame of the box so i can roll the box around in my garage, even when fully loaded.  

I don't know the weight of the box, but it is certainly a little heavy.  I can fill the box level full (with all six boards in the back), and still carry it...barely.  I need to make sure I have the loader bucket full of wood or it lifts the front end off the ground with the box fully loaded.  Once I have the box about 3/4 full, I lift it up and then finish loading in case I exceed the lift capacity of the tractor.  Once lifted, it will stay up to finish loading.  I actually lay the wood in the box in rows, just like stacking in a wood pile.  I can get about twice as much in when stacked as compared to just tossing in the splits.  The carryall frame is rated for around 1000lbs, so it should be able to handle anything I can lift with the tractor.  Once i have the box dropped off in the garage, I roll it into the corner, and then dump the wood from my loader bucket on top to finish it off.  A full box will last me 15 to 17 days in really cold weather.

If I had to do over again, I would make the box out of untreated wood to lighten it up, and I would use boards for sides, with gaps between them, instead of the solid sides.  I envisioned the box sitting outside when not in use, but I have found enough uses for it that it never is outside.  I probably have $200 in the whole thing (frame on sale at TSC for $89, and then lumber, bolts, screws, etc. from Lowes).  I built it in May of 2013.


----------



## Ashful

I like this.  I think I could build TWO for my lower patio, where I have always stored a cord of wood during burn season, and a third in my attached garage.  Then I'd have wood handy at either end of our long house, for the stoves located... at either end of our long house.

Attaching casters to the bottom is a stroke of brilliance.  I hope you do not mind if I copy!


----------



## bwise.157

Joful said:


> I like this.  I think I could build TWO for my lower patio, where I have always stored a cord of wood during burn season, and a third in my attached garage.  Then I'd have wood handy at either end of our long house, for the stoves located... at either end of our long house.
> 
> Attaching casters to the bottom is a stroke of brilliance.  I hope you do not mind if I copy!


Copy as much as you want!  Lowes didn't have the casters in stock,  so I had to order them.   They had small ones,  but nothing that would support the weight I would have.   The ones I purchased were rated at 300lbs each.


----------



## Kenster

Here's mine.  

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/my-new-wood-hauler.101169/


----------



## jlightning

Joful what model of John Deere do you have?  I have been looking at tractors w/ front end loaders and am not sure what model would be adequate for home use.  I would use it for small projects around the house and for gathering rounds down in our woods and around my dads farm.


----------



## clemsonfor

Think he has an 855 , its a Yanmar made deere. They lift about 600 pounds I think on the FEL. At least the one I have used did about that. They are a 24 hp model.


----------



## jlightning

How does the wood box attach to the 3pt hitch?  How much more can you lift w/ the 3pt vs the fel?


----------



## clemsonfor

The three point probably lifts closer to 800#.

Some use a carry all and attach a box to it or use it as pallet forks or have pallet forks and build a box on pallet.


----------



## TreePointer

The avatar pic is a 1999 "Yanmar" John Deere that has been a great utility tractor for around our small farm.  I have no problem at all recommending these.


----------



## clemsonfor

Id buy the Yanmar JD before any jd jd or small ford shirabu tractor!


----------



## Ashful

Yep, JD 855 MFWD is what I have, but mine is fitted with a  heavier model 52 loader in place of the usual model 70.

Manual lists the 3 point lift capacity as 1686 lb, at the link ends.  I think my loader dumps out around 1100 lb.

My machine is good for a homeowner with 10 acres, but it's no farm tractor.


----------



## clemsonfor

Yea thats at the end of links bit most things hang several feet off the end.


----------



## Ashful

clemsonfor said:


> Yea thats at the end of links bit most things hang several feet off the end.


Yep.  Adjust for your center of gravity.  However, of the three implements I have for my three point, two of them have their COG very close to those link ends.


----------



## Rossco

My wood hauler / shopping trolly / school bus / daily driver.





08 F150 : 535hp


----------



## clemsonfor

I think my ym2000 has a similar lift? It easily lifts the 600 pound finish mower but 300 more pounds on the very back gets very tilly up front. Now I dont have a loader up there for weight but do have almost 200pounds on the bumper for weight.


----------



## clemsonfor

Rossco said:


> My wood hauler / shopping trolly / school bus / daily driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08 F150 : 535hp


Really 535


----------



## Rossco

clemsonfor said:


> Really 535



Oh yeah.

535hp is theoretically what the motor has. Based on the 412RWHP that it made on the Dyno @ 11psi. Well it's probably down 20-25hp now as the Dyno is 2000ft lower than current elevation. She peaks at around 9-10psi depending on ambient temps.





IDE put a vid up of the Dyno run but.


----------



## clemsonfor

Oh so there is a super charger on it!!


----------



## Rossco

clemsonfor said:


> Oh so there is a super charger on it!!



Yep.

I installed the Blower in 2011. Totally stock on the outside. Even run the exact same tire that came from the factory.

Truck is an 08 F150 FX4 SCREW 6.5' box.


----------



## dougand3

I wonder how much load lifts front tires off ground.

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/grd/4633134849.html


----------



## clemsonfor

Why the dual rear wheels????


----------



## dougand3

clemsonfor said:


> Why the dual rear wheels????


It's a redneck contraption - may be as simple as they could! The box could hold what - 1/16 cord?


----------



## TreePointer

Load would be high and far from the rear axle.   Heavy with logs would be front wheelie time!

I've seen dually mowers for cutting on slopes, but never on a low end machine like that.


----------



## clemsonfor

Yea at work we have a slope mower for mowing the back of the damn. Its that tractor company...what are they called that make the gas powered tiny wheeled  front attachment tractors. Power something I think?


----------



## dougand3

I really ought to buy the dually. Put 5 gal buckets in bed and drive 30 feet to garden to harvest. LMAO.


----------



## CTBurner

my son bought a new ford to haul wood,


----------



## D8Chumley

Rossco said:


> Yep.
> 
> I installed the Blower in 2011. Totally stock on the outside. Even run the exact same tire that came from the factory.
> 
> Truck is an 08 F150 FX4 SCREW 6.5' box.


Oh nice  Got me thinkin'...I have a '10 SCrew 4x4 5.4L. Maybe some day, what did that run you if you don't mind me askin? Any issues with anything?


----------



## Rossco

D8Chumley said:


> Oh nice  Got me thinkin'...I have a '10 SCrew 4x4 5.4L. Maybe some day, what did that run you if you don't mind me askin? Any issues with anything?



2010 3v with 6 speed = NICE. 

I haven't taken the truck down the track. No idea what it would do. It's 5600lbs so I imagine low 13's maybe high 12's if I beat the tree. 

No problems to date. I don't beat on it thou.


----------



## D8Chumley

Mine weighs around 63-6400 with me in it, and I don't beat on mine either. Just a nice work truck, XLT 5.5' box with 35's on it. Just turned 38,000 miles


----------



## Rossco

D8Chumley said:


> Mine weighs around 63-6400 with me in it, and I don't beat on mine either. Just a nice work truck, XLT 5.5' box with 35's on it. Just turned 38,000 miles



Sounds a little heavy for a 5.5ft box. 

Hardly even broken in. Mines got 175'000kms or about 108'000 miles on it. 

Nice SD by the way. 6.2 BOSS?


----------



## D8Chumley

Toolbox in the bed, my fat arse, big tires, work stuff and tools etc. I ran it across the scale at one of our quarries, with a full tank that's what it said. I run jobs in the summer when we are busy and get a company truck so that keeps the miles off mine. I have an 08 F150 SCrew 4x4 company truck now with over 218k on it and drive it every day. What SD? Mines an F150 also


----------



## Lyndenbrook Farm

And for around the house, my 1972 IH Cub Cadet 149. 14hp Hydro drive
View attachment 90715

And I thought my '89 was getting old...


----------



## D8Chumley

That looks like it's in real nice shape


----------



## Lyndenbrook Farm

Had some work done on it, after getting kinda screwed when I first got it. 

Moving from suburbs to farmland is an education....


----------



## HybridFyre

Lyndenbrook Farm said:


> And for around the house, my 1972 IH Cub Cadet 149. 14hp Hydro drive
> View attachment 90715
> 
> And I thought my '89 was getting old...



Nice cub cadet! My Case 444 has the same Kohler K321a motor. These things are tanks.


----------



## bigbarf48

Heres some pics of my new hauler I posted a few pages back. This is the first load Ive had in it and I already love loading the 8ft bed rather than the Bronco


----------



## ironspider

Which motor?


----------



## bigbarf48

360 with about 250k on the clock


----------



## jeepmedic

07 Ram 2500...with the 5.9 cummins, last of the 5.9 before the changes. Also my M101 trailer


----------



## bigbarf48

Very nice! How do you like that trailer for wood hauling duty? What kind of capacity does it have?


----------



## jeepmedic

I absolutely love the trailer. Its worth its weight in gold...Tows like its not even there when its fully loaded. It measures 5.5x8", bump breaks, and rated for 3500lbs payload. I have put way more than that in it and its been fine. I really like the pintle set up for off road usage. Below is a generic copy of the specs. 

Best part,  bought it at military auction for $350 with new tires. I have hauled over 30+ cords in it and it just keeps going. I have the canopy for it too but never use it.


----------



## Halligan

jeepmedic said:


> 07 Ram 2500...with the 5.9 cummins, last of the 5.9 before the changes. Also my M101 trailer



Nice rig. I had a silver 2004 2500 Cummins. If I could turn back time I would not have got rid of it. I miss that damn truck every day. I like my 2010 but it's not a Cummins.


----------



## bigbarf48

jeepmedic said:


> I absolutely love the trailer. Its worth its weight in gold...Tows like its not even there when its fully loaded. It measures 5.5x8", bump breaks, and rated for 3500lbs payload. I have put way more than that in it and its been fine. I really like the pintle set up for off road usage. Below is a generic copy of the specs.
> 
> Best part,  bought it at military auction for $350 with new tires. I have hauled over 30+ cords in it and it just keeps going. I have the canopy for it too but never use it.




Now Ive spent the last hour on the gov liquidation site. Some nice looking trailers down near me in atlanta


----------



## jeepmedic

thats where I got mine


----------



## Dieselhead

8x18 trailer full of oak


----------



## Frank625

Great Pictures, nice setup and property.



Boog said:


> Here are my wood hauling photos.
> 
> Its finally been cold enough this week to haul in some more fuel from "out back" in my woods. Used my chained JD mower and cart the first few days. Today I hooked the trailer up to the Highlander and went out for a load of some 3 year old ash and pignut that had been laying in the woods. Cut the pignut in the trailer in the first photo with a plain 036 that I just finished putting a "Pro" compensating carb ($24 shipped from Hong Kong) and "Pro" large-bearing/rim sprocket on, both OEM. The saw already had the adjustable oiler, but no decomp valve. Jury-rigged up a new tank vent since the old style vent blocked the new pro air filter. It cut real nice with a 20" bar on it.
> 
> _*Can anyone identify that tree right behind my left shoulder*_?
> 
> View attachment 90877
> 
> 
> _*That same tree is just behind the car, another slightly bigger one to the right*_ by the downed red oak top........ I have 110 tops like that down on the ground from timbering last May left to cut. The kids 10'x13'x13' triangular tree house (my deer stand) is in 3 beech trees behind it.  Those heated leather seats in the Highlander sure feel good on your butt after a few hours cutting out there in 14 degree temps  .
> 
> View attachment 90878
> 
> 
> Pulling back up into the yard.
> 
> View attachment 90879
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90880
> 
> 
> It all goes down into the "Bilco" door pit and into the Charmaster combo furnace in the basement.
> 
> View attachment 90881
> 
> 
> I've use everything here to "haul wood" depending on the ground conditions................ wheelbarrow, cart, and trailer!
> 
> View attachment 90882


----------



## PSYS

jeepmedic said:


> 07 Ram 2500...with the 5.9 cummins, last of the 5.9 before the changes. Also my M101 trailer




this is fricken awesome.


----------



## Longstreet

Dieselhead said:


> 8x18 trailer full of oak



That's a big trailer.  How do you fit that on the road?  5200lbs axles?


----------



## Jonbass40

2011 f250 doing some work. 18ft trailer load of ash, all from one limb.


----------



## KodiakII

Recently upgraded.


----------



## Gboutdoors

BX2360 and the trailer was made by my Dad back in the 70s. Don't need anything else as all my wood comes from the back yard (22 acres of forest land) with trails cut just wide enough to fit it.


A load of 20" rounds yesterday.


----------



## Chazz11b

View attachment 139709


View attachment 139709

She only handles the light stuff.  She doesn't always bring in the best stuff.  Some times tries to convince about the quality by bringing the same piece back no matter how far I throw it.    I'll have to dig around for a better photo of my rig in action.  I figured I'd throw in a photo of some of the oak and size of wood we haul up here.  It's a 2012 dodge ram 1500. 

I made this box right before the wood burning season started.  Held about 1.25 cords.  I gave it to the guy I handed the business over to when we started getting ready to sell.  I'll build a better one when I back to the Ozarks.


----------



## KD0AXS

Here's mine, it's a 2005 F-350. 





I just got done adding some hauling capability. 













Now I can stack all the way to the top of the cab.   Only thing I need to do now is find a trailer that can haul a decent amount of wood.


----------



## cityboy172

Works for now. I'll get something smaller some day. Like a small tractor.


----------



## clemsonfor

Nice vehicle to skid with? Looks like some beaver damage on that standing tree


----------



## cityboy172

Meh, It's a good 20-30 footer.  2000 suburban 2500, 188,000 miles, normal Chevy problems (rockers, cab corners, slow oil leaks). Not a bad truck for the $3300 I picked it up for. It is an absolute beast.   

I doubt that is beaver damage. That's about 50 acres in the middle of a corn field with 2-3 miles to water. more then likely It's taken a beating from the farmers or last guys that had access to the property.


----------



## clemsonfor

cityboy172 said:


> Meh, It's a good 20-30 footer.  2000 suburban 2500, 188,000 miles, normal Chevy problems (rockers, cab corners, slow oil leaks). Not a bad truck for the $3300 I picked it up for. It is an absolute beast.
> 
> I doubt that is beaver damage. That's about 50 acres in the middle of a corn field with 2-3 miles to water. more then likely It's taken a beating from the farmers or last guys that had access to the property.


Haha! Yea probably not beavers. Are you the guy I read about asking g to buy the suburban with a loud lifter I remember a post from about a year ago? Or another guy?

How do y'all find trucks like that??? There is nothing that good a bug around here! All like $5k for something like that!


----------



## Rossco

Jonbass40 said:


> 2011 f250 doing some work. 18ft trailer load of ash, all from one limb.



Gonna be my next ride. FX4 if I can find a deal.


----------



## cityboy172

clemsonfor said:


> Haha! Yea probably not beavers. Are you the guy I read about asking g to buy the suburban with a loud lifter I remember a post from about a year ago? Or another guy?
> 
> How do y'all find trucks like that??? There is nothing that good a bug around here! All like $5k for something like that!




Nah, I found this one out of necessity in late April after  someone totaled my wife's 99 KIA sportage.  Some guy up in the NW suburbs of Chicago had it. I probably have 4,500 in it to make it right in my eyes (tires, pitman & idler arm, heater core, 2 window regulators, tint, exhaust).  I probably worked that thing harder this weekend then its worked in the last 14 years.  The guy gave me the receiver hitch he had for it, the ball wasn't even scuffed.

I'm surprised your used truck market is so high down there. When I used to visit my mom down there (Walterboro), Seemed like every one and there brother was driving brand spanking new  trucks. It was almost as bad as Texas.


----------



## clemsonfor

I just passed a bunch of 03 rams on a used car lot. They were like 03s and were 4 door trucks. $9k dollars


----------



## cityboy172

clemsonfor said:


> I just passed a bunch of 03 rams on a used car lot. They were like 03s and were 4 door trucks. $9k dollars


That's why I got this.  Trucks are stupid high (in my eyes, given what I am doing with it).I figured I could buy this and a good trailer and still be a couple grand under a truck.


----------



## bwise.157

KD0AXS said:


> Here's mine, it's a 2005 F-350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this corner braces and latches?   I have been looking for something similar.


----------



## KD0AXS

bwise.157 said:
			
		

> Where did you get this corner braces and latches? I have been looking for something similar.



I got them at Northern Tool. I believe Tractor Supply has them as well.


----------



## Chazz11b

bigbarf48 said:


> Heres some pics of my new hauler I posted a few pages back. This is the first load Ive had in it and I already love loading the 8ft bed rather than the Bronco
> 
> View attachment 137893
> View attachment 137894


  What did you pay for the truck?  I'm looking for a 92-93 4x4 crew cab with a manual trans.


----------



## Frank625

1986 Chevy C20 with 8 foot bed and 18" Sides. 350ci. 3 Speed manual tranny with a granny low.


----------



## clemsonfor

Chazz11b said:


> What did you pay for the truck?  I'm looking for a 92-93 4x4 crew cab with a manual trans.


Doesn't matter what someone else paid. All regions are different. He may of got a really good deal too or may have got a bad deal and overpaid. So his price doesn't really have any basis on your area.

And 92-93 is pretty specific?  Reasons why just those 2 years? That body went way farther back than those 2 years and a bit later also right?


----------



## WoodPorn

https://www.flickr.com/photos/90602641@N02/sets/72157648548381005/


----------



## redmule

Here is my set up. All my wood so far has come from my wood lot.


----------



## DoubleB

redmule said:


> Here is my set up.



I like the design of that saw buck of sorts on your trailer.  I assume cantilevering the log prevents pinching the saw that could happen with saw bucks that support at any of many spots along the log length?  Can you get more than one log to fit in there at a time?


----------



## DoubleB

Tuesday I went to the post office over the lunch hour in my wife's car.  A homeowner had lots of wood on the curb and he walked to the road just as I pulled over.  I asked if I could come back tomorrow morning before work with my truck.  "Take it all, but the city's coming this afternoon to haul it away."  I had to get back to work so I thanked him and got ready to drive off.  Then realized that my wife already thinks I'm swimming in firewood, so what better way to get a reaction than to come home with dense buckthorn in her trunk?  I did indeed get a laugh.  So now I can officially add the 1999 Honda Civic with 185,000 miles as my backup wood hauler.


----------



## redmule

DoubleB said:


> I like the design of that saw buck of sorts on your trailer.  I assume cantilevering the log prevents pinching the saw that could happen with saw bucks that support at any of many spots along the log length?  Can you get more than one log to fit in there at a time?


 Only one log at a timewith this set up. You raise the metal block that is holding down the back part of the log before you place your log or other wood in my vice and when you slide the wood in the metal block drops down holding your wood in place. This happens very fast. This set up works great for keeping your smaller wood off the ground when cutting.


----------



## clemsonfor

I cut wood that I usually can't pick up so a contraption like that is no good. Even if I used the tractor to lift a log it would collapse a trailer like that


----------



## Thislilfishy

Just one cord at a time....the trailer just can't handle anymore then that!


----------



## jebatty

The main "tools" are: Husq 372XP chainsaw, Pug 4 x 6 cargo ATV, Kubota 34 hp 4 wd with pallet forks for lifting logs and rear ballast, lifting/skidding tongs for the tractor, skidding chains, and a 4-wheel log trailer that can be pulled by the Pug or Kubota. Plus wedges, full chainsaw protection gear, and a hand tongs to aid in moving/lifting smaller logs. Not shown is a trailer that will haul a little over 1/2 cord of c/s wood. Equipment width is about 6 feet to make it easy to move through the woods. The log trailer will handle 2000 lbs/load.


----------



## Ashful

jebatty said:


> The main "tools" are...


Nice!  I figured you'd have something pedal-powered, or similarly green.


----------



## Frank625

Sometimes I can use this too.


----------



## MNBoatman

My FIL unloaded this old trailer on me. It works.


----------



## JRHAWK9

Here's mine.  Just took the pics last night after work.  Just got it all cleaned up on Sunday after putting 132 miles on it on the trails on Saturday.  It serves dual purpose...work and play.


----------



## CombatChris

Frank625 said:


> Sometimes I can use this too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142720



I am so jelling right now. Using my father in law's S10 AND trailer and you're still hauling 3x as much.

Not to mention simply have ACCESS to that much wood at any one time.


----------



## burrman




----------



## smokedragon

stephiedoll said:


> 01 F250 V10 208K. Loves to work but loves the gas. Not bad for $2,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90728
> View attachment 90729


I have that EXACT truck (except 238k).  Don't have a picture handy.

I use this little gorilla cart around the yard.  Great for dropping splits in to go stack.  Also have a trailer that I haul cars/tractors on (16 foot car hauler) that I built sides for, it is the background of the second pic.  Always a great day when I get a big enough score to need that trailer, It will hold 2.5 cord level full.


----------



## smokedragon

One more wood hauling device for your thoughts.  We stack our wood in my attached workshop, and bring in a cart full at a time.  Here is our rolling cart.




Just bent some electrical conduit and bolted it to a cheapo HF rolling cart.  Will stack about 5.5 feet high and roll it into the house.


----------



## 19FarmHand78

IMO these are just about perfect wood haulers... well in the timber any way... to be perfect they would need tracks and a heavier grapple. Block Buster makes awesome fire wood processors but there grapples are a little weak.


----------



## burrman

Nice....


----------



## Doug Morford

95' 2.7l tacoma
92' 7.3l diesel f250
6' x 16' trailer


----------



## SawdustSA

Was just thinking, being from South Africa, we do things differently but why are the trailer sides in America made from wood and not steel?  Any reason for that?


----------



## Doug Morford

I think it's because it costs quite a bit less than steel.  It's also a lot easier to work with wood, as a lot of people don't have the tools/skills to work with steel.  

Time and money aside, I would love to put steel racks on both my truck and trailer.


----------



## smokedragon

SawdustSA said:


> Was just thinking, being from South Africa, we do things differently but why are the trailer sides in America made from wood and not steel?  Any reason for that?


Take what Doug said (which is accurate for most people):  Cost and ease.  Then add this:
It is also much lighter than steel.  Every bit of weight you add to the trailer in structure is weight you aren't able to put on the trailer in cargo.


----------



## SawdustSA

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## hfd45178

Here are a few pics of my truck picking up a few loads of wood this week from my grandparent's house.  A long bed sure would be nice sometimes.


----------



## Stelcom66

Locust Post said:


> 1989 F-150 4x4



I sure would have liked to have found a Ford F150 4X4 with the 300 cid 6 and 4 or 5 speed manual. That '89 is nice. Not sure if it's 4WD, may not need to be as
long as it has a load of wood in it.


----------



## dadof3

smokedragon said:


> I have that EXACT truck (except 238k).  Don't have a picture handy.
> 
> I use this little gorilla cart around the yard.  Great for dropping splits in to go stack.  Also have a trailer that I haul cars/tractors on (16 foot car hauler) that I built sides for, it is the background of the second pic.  Always a great day when I get a big enough score to need that trailer, It will hold 2.5 cord level full.
> 
> View attachment 143023
> View attachment 143024


Nice cart!!


----------



## SawdustSA

smokedragon said:


> I have that EXACT truck (except 238k).  Don't have a picture handy.
> 
> I use this little gorilla cart around the yard.  Great for dropping splits in to go stack.  Also have a trailer that I haul cars/tractors on (16 foot car hauler) that I built sides for, it is the background of the second pic.  Always a great day when I get a big enough score to need that trailer, It will hold 2.5 cord level full.
> 
> View attachment 143023
> View attachment 143024


 OT:I notice that your splitter's end plate also has a slight bend to it.  My '36 ton' splitter has a plate twice the thickness and I noticed a slight bend in it too.  I don't force the wedge through anymore but back off as soon as it stalls.


----------



## Joe13

My old pellet hauler: 1998 Ram 1500, 360 with some bolt ons, 6 inch fabtech lift, 38's, lockers, warn winch, and more





The new hauler: 2012 Ram 1500 Express. 5.7 and basically stock





Too much 3/4 gravel in the bed there. I think the truck had like 1500 miles on it here.


----------



## smokedragon

SawdustSA said:


> I notice that your splitter's end plate also has a slight bend to it.



It was like that when I got it used.  If it has gotten worse I haven't noticed.  When it breaks, I will weld in back


----------



## waynek

Honda Foreman and home built trailer


----------



## Grateful11

Kubota L3940 with CID Forks.





Here's a Garden Tractor I still have but it's not running right now, this thing was nearly unstoppable. I have even more weights to go on it. I need to get it running again.





This one the Garden Tractor, a JD 425, has been sold and replaced with a JD X720


----------



## Ashful

Grateful11 said:


> ...it's not running right now, this thing was nearly unstoppable.


Good thing you said, "nearly".


----------



## TimfromMA

Haven't actually hauled any wood yet with it but I will.


----------



## Gearhead

I think I put this pic on before, but if not, here is my M35A2 with M105A2 trailer. I'm in the process of installing a scissor dump hoist to it along with a rear mounted 18K electric winch.


----------



## Jags

You sure it can handle the weight?


----------



## Beer Belly

Gearhead said:


> I think I put this pic on before, but if not, here is my M35A2 with M105A2 trailer. I'm in the process of installing a scissor dump hoist to it along with a rear mounted 18K electric winch.


HOLY MOLY


----------



## D8Chumley

That thing is no joke! I'm a lil jealous


----------



## Larry in OK

I haven't posted in a while but still around. I don't think I've posted this since the paint job.
1968 Kaiser/Jeep M715 5/4 ton.


----------



## Knots

Gearhead said:


> I think I put this pic on before, but if not, here is my M35A2 with M105A2 trailer. I'm in the process of installing a scissor dump hoist to it along with a rear mounted 18K electric winch.



I think you need to put some big 'ol sides on the bed so you can stack the wood higher.  One trip with the truck/trailer and you're good for the year!


----------



## Gearhead

Some side boards would be nice. I've had something aound 2 heaping cords in the truck just moving it on my property. The trailer will haul about 2 cord stacked. The picture of the truck is little deceiving, those are actually 47" tall tires!


----------



## Chrisnow86

1951 farmall H pulls trees out of the woods like a champ!


----------



## HybridFyre

Chrisnow86 said:


> View attachment 148516
> 
> 1951 farmall H pulls trees out of the woods like a champ!



Nice! I'm restoring a 1971 Case 444 and next on my bucket list is a similar Farmall.


----------



## Chrisnow86

HybridFyre said:


> Nice! I'm restoring a 1971 Case 444 and next on my bucket list is a similar Farmall.


Thanks! Run this tractor every weekend and it never skipps a beat..


----------



## claydogg84

Bought her new last Christmas. The inside is full of wood chips now.


----------



## BrotherBart

Buck the wood on the ground, not in the cab.


----------



## claydogg84

BrotherBart said:


> Buck the wood on the ground, not in the cab.



Haha.. I wear a flannel type jacket in the winter and the chips stick to it like velcro. I don't even bother trying to clean them off anymore. Perhaps I'll get around to cleaning it in the spring.


----------



## D8Chumley

My FIL has a nice mid 50's Farmall 100 that he has been neglecting. It ran when he bought it but the gas tank leaked. Took him 1.5 yrs to get that sorted out and now it won't fire. One of these days when I get a few minutes I might have to have a look at it. He is real lazy and if I leave it to him it will never run again. Nice tractor Chrisnow86


----------



## Chrisnow86

D8Chumley said:


> My FIL has a nice mid 50's Farmall 100 that he has been neglecting. It ran when he bought it but the gas tank leaked. Took him 1.5 yrs to get that sorted out and now it won't fire. One of these days when I get a few minutes I might have to have a look at it. He is real lazy and if I leave it to him it will never run again. Nice tractor Chrisnow86


Thanks! I bought it about 5 miles from my house and the guy that had it got it out of Wisconsin.. Still 6 volt and all matching casting numbers I've taken it to the tractor pulls a couple times to show it off haha here is another pic to get a better view


----------



## Beer Belly

Go on Craigs List....Northwest Connecticut.....Farm and Garden, see a bunch of these from time to time


----------



## D8Chumley

Here's the 100 over 3 years ago when he got it, Woods L59 belly mower. He lives with us so it's in his garage, he just needs to get his butt movin and fix it. He's retired so he has the time to get it running again. There's a lot of blowdowns in my woods but they are about inaccessible. Might be able to get the quad to them


----------



## Ashful

Nice mower hanger!


----------



## D8Chumley

Joful said:


> Nice mower hanger!


Not exactly sure how to take that lol. That's the way he bought it, I had to unload it off the trailer when the guy dropped it off. FIL not much for operating equipment unless it's to make furniture etc. had his own planing mill he took over from his father. Now it's sitting unused, falling down


----------



## salecker

Here's a few of mine


----------



## Dstang97

M35a2c


----------



## Dstang97




----------



## HybridFyre

Dstang97 said:


> View attachment 148605



You win.


----------



## Chrisnow86

Dstang97 said:


> View attachment 148605


Ya you just blew my little 25 hp farmall out of the water haha


----------



## claydogg84

Dstang97 said:


> View attachment 148605



Damn..


----------



## firestorm

long time lurker,,,,and long time wood burner.


----------



## stephiedoll

Not even in the same league as most here, but added the lift for the big ones. It was getting dark and we hit metal so brought it back to work on at the house.


----------



## Beardog

stephiedoll said:


> Not even in the same league as most here, but added the lift for the big ones. It was getting dark and we hit metal so brought it back to work on at the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150296
> View attachment 150297



That lift is great. Having the ability to take wood nobody else can is great. It's always nice to know you can handle any score.


----------



## ewdudley




----------



## Oldman47

These kids don't know anything. He could have just backed up the hill and left the laughing boys to rot. The weight balance clearly asked him to do that.


----------



## stephiedoll

A little more elm. Loving the lift.


----------



## 91220da

1957 Jeep FC 150


----------



## Jags

Yay!  Another FC user.


----------



## Ashful

So many vehicles I'd like to own... so few garage bays.


----------



## 91220da

Thanks Jags just picked it up a couple weeks ago.  It's a blast everbody loves it.


----------



## Jags

Get some weight on the back end of that thing and it can handle a much larger blade.

They do get "looks" from other people.  I affectionately call mine the "worlds ugliest vehicle".


----------



## riverat

Here's one of my means of hauling wood certainly not in the class of some here but it's gets the wood home. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And yes I use tie down straps 


         Jeff


----------



## Firewood Bandit

Had my neighbor drop this off yesterday.  Some pretty good sized chunks.


----------



## Snagdaddy

my 1999 Ford Ranger 4x4 hauling hackberry.  It features a homemade headache rack made out of bedframe angle iron, expanded metal, and steel rod.  I bought the truck brand new in 1999.


----------



## 711mhw

Earlier this winter. There's about 2' more snow in the woods right now than the tractor can go through.


----------



## stephiedoll

A couple more loads of elm. Second load was really packed in the front of the bed, plus you can't see the 4+' log laying down in the back of the bed.


----------



## Ashful

stephiedoll said:


> A couple more loads of elm. Second load was really packed in the front of the bed, plus you can't see the 4+' log laying down in the back of the bed.


One.  Tough.  Chick.


----------



## blacktail

I already posted in this thread, but because I like my truck so much and cut wood in such pretty places...


----------



## bwise.157

Newly acquired wheels.  2007 Chevy Silverado 2500HD 4x4.   Beats the pants off the 2001 2wd f-150 I was using before!


----------



## D8Chumley

Blacktail that sure is some beautiful country


----------



## gzecc

stephiedoll said:


> A couple more loads of elm. Second load was really packed in the front of the bed, plus you can't see the 4+' log laying down in the back of the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154339
> View attachment 154340
> View attachment 154341


 
That elm almost looks like BL


----------



## stephiedoll

gzecc said:


> That elm almost looks like BL



I wish!


----------



## Beardog

Nice rig bwise. Not sure why you would have a 4x2 to start with, but you won't look back with that Chevy


----------



## bwise.157

Beardog said:


> Nice rig bwise. Not sure why you would have a 4x2 to start with, but you won't look back with that Chevy


It was "inherited" when I got married!  Married the girl and the 4x2 truck was part of the package.  I sold a 4x4 Ranger at that time as the F150 was newer and in better shape.  Not missing either of them now!


----------



## BASSFAN07

Here's a couple of my haulers. 













Hauled 6-7 loads in my truck in the past two weeks. Last pic was this morning. Snow is pouring and they're calling for 6-12" here in central NC tonight and I needed a little weight for the back of the truck.


----------



## Ashful

bwise.157 said:


> Married the girl and the 4x2 truck was part of the package.


With a dowry like that, she must've been cute.


----------



## bwise.157

Joful said:


> With a dowry like that, she must've been cute.


Let's just say I didn't marry for the money!


----------



## bwise.157

Joful said:


> With a dowry like that, she must've been cute.


Let's just say I didn't marry for the money!


----------



## bwise.157

Joful said:


> With a dowry like that, she must've been cute.


Let's just say I didn't marry for the money!


----------



## Dieselhead

gzecc said:


> That elm almost looks like BL


I agree


----------



## firefighterjake

bwise.157 said:


> Let's just say I didn't marry for the money!



You can say that again ... never mind you did ...,and did again.


----------



## bwise.157

firefighterjake said:


> You can say that again ... never mind you did ...,and did again.


Darn phones!


----------



## stephiedoll

A couple from this weekend.


----------



## Frank625

I'm pretty happy with this F250 I found on CL over the weekend. It's a '91 F250 4x4 Long Bed with a 5 Speed Manual Trasmission, 302 V8 Gas Motor, 139K miles, just got it on the road yesterday. I'm going to build some wood sides on it like my 2WD '86 Chevy C20. This truck will allow me to get into a bunch of spots I can't get into with the C20. Interior is in nice shape and everything works, heat and AC included. I want to install a dump kit for the bed by next fall so I can really move some wood.


----------



## D8Chumley

I bought that same truck brand new in 91, black with silver in the middle. Nice score, how much?


----------



## Frank625

D8Chumley said:


> I bought that same truck brand new in 91, black with silver in the middle. Nice score, how much?



Got it for $2800


----------



## D8Chumley

Good deal


----------



## Roundgunner

87 3500 4x4 with a crate 350.





selling it for a 87 f350 6.9 diesel with no rust and a bigger bed. Photo's soon.
Anybody want a old truck


----------



## brenndatomu




----------



## planner steve

Got this Ford Sport Trac in 2001 long before I ever thought about hauling wood.  It is a good city pick up and has seen a lot of camping adventures.  Sane capacity is about 1/3 of a cord.


----------



## D8Chumley

brenndatomu said:


>


That is badazz


----------



## brenndatomu

D8Chumley said:


> That is badazz


Yup, get some wood cuttin and some hawg ridin done all at the same time. Me thinks rear-ending a car/truck would be a bad deal though!


----------



## wahoowad

This year's wood hauler - early 70's Sears GT18. Slow but plenty of grunt.


----------



## Anumber1

'99 Silverado.  Bought it new. 250k miles on it now. 

Great truck.

Here it is full of wood.

Yesterday.


----------



## Beer Belly

Anumber1 said:


> '99 Silverado.  Bought it new. 250k miles on it now.
> 
> Great truck.
> 
> Here it is full of wood.
> 
> Yesterday.


 Oh yeah, that's loaded but good. I don't know how you guys get the mileage out of your trucks, the most I ever got was 90k, and from there they were money pits. my '13 Silverado looked like that a few times....had 2,300 lbs. of 3/4 inch process....5 times in a row....my '15 Sierra has yet to be maxed, but has had a few loads of wood....I know...pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Anumber1

Beer Belly said:


> Oh yeah, that's loaded but good. I don't know how you guys get the mileage out of your trucks, the most I ever got was 90k, and from there they were money pits. my '13 Silverado looked like that a few times....had 2,300 lbs. of 3/4 inch process....5 times in a row....my '15 Sierra has yet to be maxed, but has had a few loads of wood....I know...pics or it didn't happen


Honestly, its starting to get rusty. The rocker panels on both sides are getting pretty bad and the rear wheel wells also.

I put a few parts into it over the years but nothing major. Brakes, tuneups, fuel pump, belts/hoses, U joints, front wheel bearings, I rebuilt the entire front end last spring.

 I was a GM certified technician in the '80s.

I do treat the "severe service" maintenance schedule as my normal sevice and if its broke, I fix it (immediately). Original motor, trans, t-case. It is 100% fully healthy.

Loaded like pictured does happen every few months but I am also not gonna take it very far or very fast loaded like that (10 miles yesterday, didn't go fast, didn't go hard over anything lumpy off the road).

It's been paid for so long that I cannot bear to give up on it now. A new one to replace it seems out premature. 

The 1985 GMC K10 this Silverado replaced had 425k on it when the frame became too rusty to salvage (as well as the box).

Probably gonna fix the body next spring...


----------



## bad news

Beer Belly said:


> Oh yeah, that's loaded but good. I don't know how you guys get the mileage out of your trucks, the most I ever got was 90k, and from there they were money pits.



My 15 year old truck is nothing special, but with the cost of vehicles now it would still be $50,000 to replace with an equivalent brand new one.  Even with 210k of towing an hauling on it I don't spend remotely near what it would cost to replace it on maintenance.  If you're having all your work done at a dealership it can certainly get expensive, but I do much of the work myself.  I think using good parts is important as well.  Nothing turns your vehicle into a bigger pain than using inferior replacement parts and having to do jobs twice as often.


----------



## Beer Belly

I had a 2006 that I loved, but the last 2 months of ownership (93,000miles) the Front Diff went, then the Transfer Case, and within a week of that, the Right Front Wheel Bearing, which also took out the Axle Seal, and ruined the new Front Rotors and Pads......Wife said (as the truck was on the lift) "Pick out a new truck".....that truck (2013 Silverado) had the frame get bent when I had to climb a curb because some idiot didn't see me in his mirror (1,800 miles), then around 16,000 miles had an Engine Knock that they had to call an Engineer from GM to look at....had the engine on the floor in pieces....fast forward to about 3 weeks ago, and 28,000 miles, the engine is knocking again....time for another truck


----------



## Anumber1

Beer Belly said:


> I had a 2006 that I loved,  (snip)....time for another truck



Wow! Yep. Time for a new truck! 

If I would have had major mechanical issues that soon in my trucks life, I would have been worried also.

I put new front wheel bearings in mine when I noticed (while rotating the tires) an enormous amount of slop in the left and some slop in the right wheel bearing.  No noise, no telltale sign of impending failure. If it were to have let go, well, that would have gotten expensive.  

There is real value I feel in doing my own maintenance.  I can find and fix a minor problem way before it becomes a big problem.


----------



## Wisneaky

This isn't my woodhauler, but looks just like the one I have.


----------



## brenndatomu

Beer Belly said:


> I had a 2006 that I loved, but the last 2 months of ownership (93,000miles) the Front Diff went, then the Transfer Case, and within a week of that, the Right Front Wheel Bearing, which also took out the Axle Seal, and ruined the new Front Rotors and Pads......Wife said (as the truck was on the lift) "Pick out a new truck".....that truck (2013 Silverado) had the frame get bent when I had to climb a curb because some idiot didn't see me in his mirror (1,800 miles), then around 16,000 miles had an Engine Knock that they had to call an Engineer from GM to look at....had the engine on the floor in pieces....fast forward to about 3 weeks ago, and 28,000 miles, the engine is knocking again....time for another truck


Sounds like you need to go visit your friendly local Ford dealer...


----------



## Grateful11

Beer Belly said:


> I had a 2006 that I loved, but the last 2 months of ownership (93,000miles) the Front Diff went, then the Transfer Case, and within a week of that, the Right Front Wheel Bearing, which also took out the Axle Seal, and ruined the new Front Rotors and Pads......Wife said (as the truck was on the lift) "Pick out a new truck".....that truck (2013 Silverado) had the frame get bent when I had to climb a curb because some idiot didn't see me in his mirror (1,800 miles), then around 16,000 miles had an Engine Knock that they had to call an Engineer from GM to look at....had the engine on the floor in pieces....fast forward to about 3 weeks ago, and 28,000 miles, the engine is knocking again....time for another truck



We've got a 2002 Tahoe Z71 with 95,000 on it and the most major repair has been a new AC compressor. It's been used for hauling loads and loads of calves and cull cows to the sale barn. Looks almost new and still going, we do all our own basic maintenance. Also have '91 Ford Explorer with 235,000 on it.


----------



## trailblaster

The dogs love to help.


----------



## bwise.157

Got a couple of them.

1999 JD790 with homemade carry-all box for moving around the property:



And this is a 2007 Silverado 2500HD with 16' trailer.  Filled with straw here, but use to haul wood as well:


----------



## Beer Belly

You guys have got some awesome toys


----------



## edge-of-the-woods

Dstang97 said:


> View attachment 148605



Transform and roll out!


----------



## crowescabin

Here's my wood hauler / off-road toy.


----------



## cachunko

My setup.  I use the ranger for inside the woods, truck outside of the woods.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

Hmmm a Treatment plant... Same sh*t diff day!


----------



## brenndatomu

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> View attachment 165545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm a Treatment plant... Same sh*t diff day!


Turd polisher, eh? 
I work maintenance at a WWTP


----------



## crowescabin

Yeah good eye. It's a steady job nice and stable, everybody has to sh!t. Been here 10 years.


----------



## melloyello

Here's my clunker. 88 s10 with the slowest 2.8 you could ever imagine. If I fill the trailer and 1/4 of the bed she won't get past 50mph but she has served my needs for almost 3 years now. I don't think the 32" tires aren't helping the lil engine either.


----------



## rwilly

Here's my 68. I hauled 3 loads of Alder today. The last load I made some sideboards out of scrap I found at the site because I didn't want to make 4 loads.


----------



## Beer Belly

rwilly said:


> Here's my 68. I hauled 3 loads of Alder today. The last load I made some sideboards out of scrap I found at the site because I didn't want to make 4 loads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 166296


 I'm a die hard Chevy guy, but love those ol' Fords


----------



## TimfromMA

Beer Belly said:


> I'm a die hard Chevy guy, but love those ol' Fords


Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Ashful

rwilly said:


> Here's my 68.


Now that has some cool factor.  Wrong truck, I know, but I started hearing the theme song from Sanford and Son as soon as that pic loaded.


----------



## MDFisherman

Here's big blue. 2012 ram 2500 with some bfg muds and a backrack.

Impossible to overload with wood.
I've had over 3 tons of gravel in the bed


----------



## Jags

MDFisherman said:


> Here's big blue.


Thats funny - I call mine big blue...


----------



## HybridFyre

MDFisherman said:


> View attachment 166480
> View attachment 166481
> 
> 
> Here's big blue. 2012 ram 2500 with some bfg muds and a backrack.
> 
> Impossible to overload with wood.
> I've had over 3 tons of gravel in the bed



How the heck can you hold 6k lbs without a dually. How can the tires even sustain that weight?


----------



## 2broke2ride

You guys have big blue, I have old blue lol 87 D100 slant six auto. Way overloaded in this pic from last weekend, luckily I was only going a couple of miles. Helper springs are on the to do list.


----------



## Ashful

HybridFyre said:


> How the heck can you hold 6k lbs without a dually. How can the tires even sustain that weight?


GVW minus curb weight (= "payload") on a Dodge Ram 2500 is 1500 - 3000 lb, depending on exact options.  If you have 6000 lb. of gravel in the bed, you are certainly overloaded.


----------



## MDFisherman

HybridFyre said:


> How the heck can you hold 6k lbs without a dually. How can the tires even sustain that weight?



E rated tires.  Was the truck overloaded? Of course. Every spring I go get 2 scoops of gravel for the driveway.

I guess I am an evil over loader!


----------



## Jags

HybridFyre said:


> How the heck can you hold 6k lbs without a dually. How can the tires even sustain that weight?


My truck is supposed to be a half ton truck (1500).  I have had a confirmed 4200# at the tailgate (confirmed as in bags of cement).  The tires I USED to run would have been more at home on a dump truck.  Yes - overloaded.  Do I recommend it? NO.  But it did do it.
Even my Dodge dealer says that it has too many springs for a half ton.


----------



## HybridFyre

Just to clarify...I wasn't knocking it saying you are being dumb. It was more of an impressed statement as I didn't know a truck like that could physically do that on a single set of tires.


----------



## Jags

HybridFyre said:


> I didn't know a truck like that could physically do that on a single set of tires.


Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tire_code

LT235/85R16 2623 @65 3042 @80 
 An E rated tire at 80 PSI can carry just over 3000#.  Again - this is not condoning unsafe practices, but simply pointing out that there are light truck tires that can carry the kinds of loads being referenced.


----------



## KD0AXS

I scaled at 12,580 lbs in my SRW F-350. Over 5,000 lbs of retaining wall block in the bed. My tires are 295/70/18 Nitto Terra Grapplers and are rated at 4080 lbs each.


----------



## MDFisherman

Jags said:


> Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tire_code
> 
> LT235/85R16 2623 @65 3042 @80
> An E rated tire at 80 PSI can carry just over 3000#.  Again - this is not condoning unsafe practices, but simply pointing out that there are light truck tires that can carry the kinds of loads being referenced.



Yep, I am running 285s. Truck weighs 7k lbs. I was over 13 at the scale.

Mud-Terrain T/A KM2 285/75R17 tires weigh 62 lbs, have a max load of 3195 lbs, have a maximum PSI of 80 psi.


I don't do this very often, once in the spring like I said.  I just don't want to make 2 trips. 

This is my first 3/4 ton truck and if you've never owned one it is a HUGE step up from a half ton.


----------



## Ashful

HybridFyre said:


> Just to clarify...I wasn't knocking it saying you are being dumb. It was more of an impressed statement as I didn't know a truck like that could physically do that on a single set of tires.


Just to clarify, I _was_ saying he is being dumb.  If you get in an accident with a truck loaded at 2x - 4x it's rated payload, and someone gets hurt or killed, the cops and lawyers won't care much about your personal opinion on how much the truck can really handle.

We've all exceeded our legal GVW a few times, I'm sure... but 6000+ lb in a truck with payload rating < 3000 lb is really getting out there.


----------



## Snagler

91 Ford F-250 5spd 7.3l IDI w/add a leaf


----------



## BigFir

It hauls wood......




Its a daily driver......




And it does other stuff too.......
A 1 ton with air bags is hard to make sag.......


----------



## BrotherBart




----------



## Jags

Ya gotta give the guy credit for proper straps....


----------



## HybridFyre

That is so awesome


----------



## clemsonfor

That truck is bad@$$


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

Love the wheelie bars! 
This seems to be a common problem!




Then we have the " what was that sound "  !


----------



## jb6l6gc

It's not pretty but it works.  My old tent trailer sans roof and innards. Hopefully it'll last a little longer than I'll take it down to father in laws shop and rebuild


----------



## clemsonfor

You haul wood in your popup camper? Seems like the axes will overload easy and floor would blow out!


----------



## jb6l6gc

No she's solid. I don't fill it lol. 
Can handle allot
More than you'd think


----------



## jb6l6gc

I've hauled about 6 cords + so far.  Plus use it for dump runs and various other things.  She was a good camper wen canvas wore out I repurposed it.  Added an extra sheet of ply on floor. Two years in the books so far!


----------



## Roundgunner

I don't think I ever did post a photo of my new old truck.








It is 2wd which makes it easier to load with the Kubota. I buck into 24" and can get 2 in the bucket so lifting is only for the little pieces and not often for them. This is the biggest piece I ever got. It was bigger than it looks.


----------



## Ashful

Yikes... thinking I'd want to be backing down the hill with that load in the bucket!  Tractors are no fun when the rear gets light (no brakes!), and you don't want to run your 4wd on dry pavement.


----------



## Hezz

73 D200, 318 and 4 speed. No fancy options like A/C, power steering, a headliner... Was my Dad's farm truck for forty years, he asked if anyone wanted it when he retired and I put it to use hauling firewood.


----------



## Jags

Those old D200 trucks didn't know how to say "quit".  About the easiest darn thing to work on if something ever did go wrong.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

Question : Can you have too many tractors?


----------



## rippinryno

no you can't have too many tractors!  I'm a big fan of old john deere garden tractors.  I have one that we use to throw snow and it's a beast, they just don't make them like they used too. 



here is the wood hauler/mulch hauler, anything that needs hauled around the acreage.  Picked it up for $80, very simple to operate, hydro forward and reverse.


----------



## Anumber1

rippinryno said:


> no you can't have too many tractors!  I'm a big fan of old john deere garden tractors.  I have one that we use to throw snow and it's a beast, they just don't make them like they used too.
> View attachment 169455
> 
> 
> here is the wood hauler/mulch hauler, anything that needs hauled around the acreage.  Picked it up for $80, very simple to operate, hydro forward and reverse.
> View attachment 169456


I had a JD 200 series thing a few years ago.  Started with a 210, found a 216 that had every available implement but a blown engine. The 210 was rough also. Restored em both. Unfortunately I had a big life shake up with a divorce and a 300 mile relocation and sold them off when rebuilding my life but... Damn fine tractors they are. Love them and will find another one to go through some day.


----------



## Jags

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> Question : Can you have too many tractors?


Case VC
Case DC
Case VAC
Case 580CK backhoe
Allis Chalmers B10
Allis Chalmers 712H
Allis Chalmers 714H
Falls lawnmower converted to electric (kid tractor)
And A FC150 Jeep that might as well be a tractor.  So NO, I don't think you can have too many.


----------



## rippinryno

Anumber1 said:


> I had a JD 200 series thing a few years ago.  Started with a 210, found a 216 that had every available implement but a blown engine. The 210 was rough also. Restored em both. Unfortunately I had a big life shake up with a divorce and a 300 mile relocation and sold them off when rebuilding my life but... Damn fine tractors they are. Love them and will find another one to go through some day.



i've been on the search for a tiller box, then i'll be set with all attachments.  I have a 214 that has a blown motor, so i've been robbing parts, but one day i plan to rebuild it.  the crank let go so it's in need of an overhaul.


----------



## Ashful

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> Question : Can you have too many tractors?
> View attachment 169453
> 
> 
> View attachment 169454


Nope, but all I see there is two lawn mowers.  [emoji12]


----------



## clemsonfor

Ashful said:


> Nope, but all I see there is two lawn mowers.  [emoji12]


Thats funny!


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

clemsonfor said:


> Thats funny!


Gee twice flogged... I was told them are lawn tractors..


----------



## Ashful

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> Gee twice flogged... I was told them are lawn tractors..


Yep... just giving you a hard time.


----------



## chopp056

truck and trailer also of course


----------



## hobbyheater




----------



## D9H




----------



## D9H

Had to get a pic of ol reliable in there too. She's been with me a long time


----------



## Beer Belly

D9H said:


> View attachment 169857


 Now thats a load of wood.....great view of the mountains, I'd never want to leave


----------



## clemsonfor

Thats what I'm talking about a saw thats used. Seems like we see a lot of shelf queens and people with so many saws that they rotate through them or pass them on before the first scratch is on the handle!


----------



## D9H

clemsonfor said:


> Thats what I'm talking about a saw thats used. Seems like we see a lot of shelf queens and people with so many saws that they rotate through them or pass them on before the first scratch is on the handle!



Yep, bought it brand new when I was 16, about 16 or 17 years ago. I'll get a new 372 when it's time. I used to cut logs by the semi-truck load, now I just mostly cut for firewood.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

D9H said:


> Yep, bought it brand new when I was 16, about 16 or 17 years ago. I'll get a new 372 when it's time. I used to cut logs by the semi-truck load, now I just mostly cut for firewood.


My dream saw! 
I will get one some day!


----------



## hobbyheater

I wish this was my wood hauler!


----------



## clemsonfor

Better buy a 372 soon and shelf it. I think its days are numbered here. My guess is it will be a 572 soon


----------



## Anumber1

hobbyheater said:


> I wish this was my wood hauler!
> View attachment 169897
> 
> View attachment 169896


Nice! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I get logs in my train too (as well as everything else).


----------



## D9H

clemsonfor said:


> Better buy a 372 soon and shelf it. I think its days are numbered here. My guess is it will be a 572 soon



What will a 572 be?


----------



## clemsonfor

D9H said:


> What will a 572 be?


The new version of the 372. It will happen eventually most all of the linr has a "5" prefix now.

The 372xpw has been 576 for years now.


----------



## Ashful

hobbyheater said:


> I wish this was my wood hauler!
> View attachment 169897
> 
> View attachment 169896


That's headed for my house, hobbyheater.


----------



## Dantheman300z

Anumber1 said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169906
> 
> 
> I get logs in my train too (as well as everything else).



Who do you guys work for? I work for CSX.


----------



## Anumber1

Dantheman300z said:


> Who do you guys work for? I work for CSX.


Yep. That's the same outfit I am employed by.


----------



## BrotherBart

Ashful said:


> That's headed for my house, hobbyheater.



A months worth?


----------



## Longstreet

clemsonfor said:


> The new version of the 372. It will happen eventually most all of the linr has a "5" prefix now.
> 
> The 372xpw has been 576 for years now.



 Your prior post implies that the 572 wont be as good as the 372.  Is that because of EPA regs?  Just telling us the 572 is the new 372 doesn't explain why we should buy and shelf a 372 now.


----------



## Dobish

We have just been dragging them in from the back yard this year  


We did have one of these that we were borrowing for a while, but after a year, the owner wanted it back!


I also have a 1994 chevy silvervado, but surprisingly I don't have a picture of that truck....


----------



## clemsonfor

Dobish said:


> We have just been dragging them in from the back yard this year
> 
> 
> We did have one of these that we were borrowing for a while, but after a year, the owner wanted it back!
> View attachment 170011
> 
> I also have a 1994 chevy silvervado, but surprisingly I don't have a picture of that truck....


Dragging in wood stoves?


----------



## salecker

Here's my latest addition to the list of firewood haulers i have.It's a 93 Suzuki Carry right hand drive.I also have a set of tracks that came with it.It was used as a drill rig that was choppered in to remote sites,but lack of engineered modifications didn't allow it to be used in Alberta.Their loss was my gain,i bought it for the price of the track kit.They had a mount for a drill and powerpack and claimed they loaded it down with around a ton and would be off drilling for days.
Some of my other firewood tools are a John Deere 440A skidder,950 loader with grapple,93 T800 Kenworth with a jeep pole trailer.
This one i use for my personal use,the others sometimes bring me personal wood.But most the time they work for others.I am looking for a cheep fellerbuncher so i pursue some work in the winter,and am looking at building a firewood processor if i get into the firewood business seriously.
 Thomas


----------



## clemsonfor

What are "engineered modifications"? Or lack there of?


----------



## salecker

The lack of engineered modifications were the drill mount,rollbar and the points to hookup the slings to airlift the truck to remote sites.
When i got it the box had been removed and the drill mount and other mounting hardware were on the back.Luckily when the modified it they didn't wreck any factory stuff so it was fairly easy to return to the box configuration.Even the wiring was complete to re hook the lights.
 Thomas


----------



## clemsonfor

Oh I got ya.


----------



## Jags

Dobish said:


> We have just been dragging them in from the back yard this year
> 
> .


I pick "Name that stove for 2000"
What is an "Earth Stove, Jim".


----------



## Hills Hoard

got this thing recently...primarily for mowing, but cant wait to use it to lug some wood around!  I was looking at second hand ones initially, but this thing came up on sale with free trailer for $2800 (AU).  also has 5 year warranty.  i was suspicious about the tuff torque diff on our block because it is a sloping block, but my first few runs have been impressive.  even did a trial in the wet and it pulled hard up the hills no worries.


----------



## Ashful

Wow... there's an old thread popping up.  Here's mine:


----------



## Dobish

i guess i should post a picture of the truck....


----------



## pma1123

Just picked up a "new" wood hauler to replace my Ranger.  (91 F150)


----------



## Firewood Daddy

I pull this trailer with my Jeep Liberty. Seems to do the trick
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macattack_ga

Firewood Daddy said:


> I pull this trailer with my Jeep Liberty. Seems to do the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 185186
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maple? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Firewood Daddy

Maple and cherry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmore

The old... Upgraded this season


----------



## Bmore

Found this gem on GL. Pics before the new larger axel, springs, wheels, tires, and lights. Love this little trailer.  Yes hauling Osage and Black Locust!


----------



## dafattkidd

Here's mine full of black locust.


----------



## LowbanksArcher




----------



## Sean McGillicuddy




----------



## Ashful

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> View attachment 185431


Around here, those things are used for moving trees around "U-cut" Christmas tree farms.


----------



## sportbikerider78

Just a local atv trailer for me.  I fab'd up some sides a few weeks ago.  Love it.


----------



## jetsam

I have an 8x8 on-road trailer for Craigslist scores like this one, and a little 2x4 trailer for going into the woods and around the yard.


----------



## venator260

Just a light load on this time. Usually it's that high but stacked. 

This truck is no longer road legal for a number of reasons. So it's just used for going back into the woods and getting rounds or hauling spits short distances that don't involve public roads. My dad beefed up the suspension with helper springs a long time ago, so we can stack on till it won't lay in the bed. And we're never on public roads, so a few sticks falling off isn't a big deal.

I'll have to get pics of the cart and tractor tomorrow.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy

Seeing that pic ... I miss my 1978 F-250 .. I learned how to be a mechanic on that truck!


----------



## venator260

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> Seeing that pic ... I miss my 1978 F-250 .. I learned how to be a mechanic on that truck!



Funny you should say that. If it was a '78, it may still be road legal. It's a '79, the first year for emission controls on the F250. Those have since been taken off, of course, and it would be more trouble than it's worth to find all of the OEM parts and replace them. Other issues have since cropped up, but it was the emission controls and the resulting lack of inspection that caused it to be taken off the road in the first place.


----------



## ohlongarm

bigbarf48 said:


> Searched and didnt find a thread like this.
> 
> Lets see what everyone uses to haul/move/bring home wood
> 
> Mine is a 94 Ford Bronco. 351w with just over 165k on it. Hauls like a champ
> View attachment 90512
> 
> 
> So lets see em!


 For starters.


----------



## blacktail

Another of my pickup in a nice place.


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Have had this girl since my sophomore year in high school!

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## mass_burner

blacktail said:


> Another of my pickup in a nice place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186045


Nice area. Is that mount St. Helen's?


----------



## HitzerHillbilly

Here's with the homemade trailer, the other half of the hauler!

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark cline

186823[/ATTACH]
Here is my wood hauler, 1985 versatile 276 Bidirectional tractor , 4 wheel drive hydrostatic, articulated steering, front and rear 3 pt hitch  2 speed pto on back. 116 hp Cummins turbo.   This tractor is unique in the fact that you can drive it forward like a normal tractor or pull a lever and spin the seat and dash board around to drive in reverse  which is still driving forward but from the rear .On the back is my 13000 lb Farmi skidding winch can haul 4-6 logs out to my landing  . A couple trips into the woods and I have all my wood for a year.
I put my 8 1/2 ft wide Pronovost snow blower on for the winter fully enclosed with  heat and stereo , when I have to clear the driveway.  I made a front mounted rack to haul cut wood and to carry the chainsaw and all other equipment when I head to the woods.


----------



## ejn327

Here's mine, works great for moving wood around the property.


----------



## chris5150

Here is my set up along with the new crane I mounted.


----------



## chris5150

Another pic. When that piece split it flipped the splitter!


----------



## SlyFerret

The truck for bringing it home and the quad for moving it around once I get it there.

-SF





Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodfarmer1

mark cline said:


> View attachment 187161
> View attachment 186837
> View attachment 186823
> View attachment 186822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 186823[/ATTACH]
> Here is my wood hauler, 1985 versatile 276 Bidirectional tractor , 4 wheel drive hydrostatic, articulated steering, front and rear 3 pt hitch  2 speed pto on back. 116 hp Cummins turbo.   This tractor is unique in the fact that you can drive it forward like a normal tractor or pull a lever and spin the seat and dash board around to drive in reverse  which is still driving forward but from the rear .On the back is my 13000 lb Farmi skidding winch can haul 4-6 logs out to my landing  . A couple trips into the woods and I have all my wood for a year.
> I put my 8 1/2 ft wide Pronovost snow blower on for the winter fully enclosed with  heat and stereo , when I have to clear the driveway.  I made a front mounted rack to haul cut wood and to carry the chainsaw and all other equipment when I head to the woods.


How many hours are on it, i have looked at these off and on for years but most of the ones here are beat. How long have you owned it?
Most of the ones i've seen don't have pto on both ends either which is a must.


----------



## jaoneill

For those who use a wheelbarrow to shuffle wood around the yard. When I needed a better way to move wood from the woodshed into the mechanical room I took the rear legs off an old tub style wheelbarrow that was total junk, made a couple of new handles, fabricated axle brackets for a new wheel, a new front bracket and built a wood platform bed like the ones we used when I was a lad. My 24" wood fits across the bed, I can stack twice as much on it as would fit in a tub style barrow, and it is much more stable due to a lower center of gravity.


----------



## Flatbedford

jaoneill said:


> For those who use a wheelbarrow to shuffle wood around the yard. When I needed a better way to move wood from the woodshed into the mechanical room I took the rear legs off an old tub style wheelbarrow that was total junk, made a couple of new handles, fabricated axle brackets for a new wheel, a new front bracket and built a wood platform bed like the ones we used when I was a lad. My 24" wood fits across the bed, I can stack twice as much on it as would fit in a tub style barrow, and it is much more stable due to a lower center of gravity.
> View attachment 190324



I always wanted to build one like that. Very nice.


----------



## jetsam

I use this little lawn tractor for scrounging around the woods. This was a small oak that got carpenter beeed in half.  I have an 8x8 utility trailer that I use for Craigslist scrounging.


----------



## Dobish

big blue in action


----------



## NickDL

Taking some wood to the house. 




Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lloyd the redneck

My 2 wood rigs. Just for moving wood around my property. Haven't had to leave to find wood. Yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnalogKid

My 2000 Silverado, 260k miles, original owner.  This is just about all I use it for anymore.  














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000

jaoneill said:


> For those who use a wheelbarrow to shuffle wood around the yard. When I needed a better way to move wood from the woodshed into the mechanical room I took the rear legs off an old tub style wheelbarrow that was total junk, made a couple of new handles, fabricated axle brackets for a new wheel, a new front bracket and built a wood platform bed like the ones we used when I was a lad. My 24" wood fits across the bed, I can stack twice as much on it as would fit in a tub style barrow, and it is much more stable due to a lower center of gravity.
> View attachment 190324


Love it.  I have an old wheelbarrow frame sitting in the barn for just such a project.  It is project number 38 of 97 (and counting...).


----------



## bholler

here is mine I finally got around to making it all one color.  1990 f250hd 4x4 with a dump bed.  It took lots of work rebuilding the top end rust repair modifying the dump mechanism to make it work on this truck ect ect but now it runs great and I have a truck with only 76000 miles for a total of about $2600.  I still have some work to do I want a little bit bigger tires it needs a headliner the top side tool boxes need blasted painted and mounted.  Then in a couple years I will make low floor stake side bed for it but it is good enough for now.


----------



## mark cline

The dump bed makes it so easy to unload .Good for you and your back.....


----------



## Tar12

This is one of my rigs.1997 Dodge Ram 2500 5-speed manual with 4:10 gears. It is set up to pull. Just put a fresh Mopar Performance 360 in it.I also put a new set of Super Swamper Irok non-directionals on it...they will hook up and go and surprisingly quite on the road.I rarely load wood directly into the truck as I use it for hauling all of my equipment to the timber as I use my Sure-Track 14k tandem dump for the vast majority of the heavy hauling. It will hold a cord and a half pretty easy. I do enjoy coming home and pushing that button after a long day!


----------



## Deeje

Here's my wood truck. '86 K10.

Getting ready to cut some rust out and give her a fresh coat of paint.


----------



## bholler

Deeje said:


> Here's my wood truck. '86 K10.


I really like old square bodies but they are just over priced here.  I would have had twice the money in a truck if I had gone that way.  It may be different in other areas though


----------



## Tar12

Deeje said:


> View attachment 193448
> 
> 
> Here's my wood truck. '86 K10.
> 
> Getting ready to cut some rust out and give her a fresh coat of paint.


I like these old trucks...you can work on them....lol


----------



## Deeje

bholler said:


> I really like old square bodies but they are just over priced here.  I would have had twice the money in a truck if I had gone that way.  It may be different in other areas though


I paid $3500 for this one. It was in such good shape I thought it was a fair price. About how much would they go for in your area?

Yes, great trucks to work on.


----------



## bholler

Deeje said:


> I paid $3500 for this one. It was in such good shape I thought it was a fair price. About how much would they go for in your area?


That depends on condition.  I looked at a few in similar condition to my ford with rusted out floors ect and some minor mechanical issues (which turned major in mine but that is a  different story)  I paid $600 for mine he was asking $1000.  The cheapest comparable chevy was $1800 asking price.


----------



## Tar12

I got extremely lucky when I found my rust free 97 Dodge. It was apparent to me immediately that it had not spent its life in the rust belt. I paid 3K for it and have since painted it and put a fresh motor in it and rhino lined the bed.Hope to drive it for many years to come.


----------



## Deeje

You both seem to have gotten good deals. I spent several months trying to get the previous owner to sell to me, so when he finally caved, I paid what he wanted. It was the best one I could find anywhere, and has had zero mechanical issues in two years. Does have some rust. Red, yellow and blue paint are showing through the flat black recently.


----------



## bholler

Deeje said:


> You both seem to have gotten good deals. I spent several months trying to get the previous owner to sell to me, so when he finally caved, I paid what he wanted. It was the best one I could find anywhere, and has had zero mechanical issues in two years. Does have some rust. Red, yellow and blue paint are showing through the flat black recently.


When I test drove the truck It ran of but had what I thought was a valve cover leak and a rusted through oil pan and it ran pretty rough because it had been sitting a long time.  So I trailed it home and gave it a quick tune up plugs wires air filter ect ect.  And then it ran good till it got up to temperature then I could tell it had a cracked head.   So I ended up swapping heads with the heads off my parts truck.  But now it runs like a champ.  Still some little issues but nothing bad just little annoying stuff  I will eventually get around to fixing


----------



## Tar12

Deeje said:


> You both seem to have gotten good deals. I spent several months trying to get the previous owner to sell to me, so when he finally caved, I paid what he wanted. It was the best one I could find anywhere, and has had zero mechanical issues in two years. Does have some rust. Red, yellow and blue paint are showing through the flat black recently.
> 
> View attachment 193497


Its extremely hard to find a good clean older truck...I looked for months and months...scouring the net almost daily before I found it. My wife kept on telling to just go and sign and drive...lol...I wasn't interested in monthly truck payments. Now I am going to start looking a for a diesel truck project as my 96 2500 with the 8.0 has about had it. This may prove to be a very tall order to fill...lol


----------



## Deeje

Tar12 said:


> Its extremely hard to find a good clean older truck...I looked for months and months...scouring the net almost daily before I found it. My wife kept on telling to just go and sign and drive...lol...I wasn't interested in monthly truck payments. Now I am going to start looking a for a diesel truck project as my 96 2500 with the 8.0 has about had it. This may prove to be a very tall order to fill...lol


Yes it is. I had the Craigslist app sending me a notification every time a new truck was listed, and I still never found one I liked. Either something's wrong under the hood or the body is rusted out. 

Never tried it myself, but I have friends who used to rent a van and drive to Texas. They'd get nice cars and trucks for cheap with no rust, then drive them back north (KY) and sell for profit. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## Tar12

Deeje said:


> Yes it is. I had the Craigslist app sending me a notification every time a new truck was listed, and I still never found one I liked. Either something's wrong under the hood or the body is rusted out.
> 
> Never tried it myself, but I have friends who used to rent a van and drive to Texas. They'd get nice cars and trucks for cheap with no rust, then drive them back north (KY) and sell for profit. Might be worth looking into.


A guy up the road does that very thing...Though he's located in Indiana he calls his business Lonestar Diesel. I may look into that myself.


----------



## bholler

Tar12 said:


> Its extremely hard to find a good clean older truck...I looked for months and months.


Yeah I just wanted a beater that with some work could be a reliable local truck.  getting wood trips to the dump ect ect.  And it took me a long time to find one.  So many had bad frames.  And guys still wanted 3 or 4 grand for them.


----------



## Tom123

Flatbedford said:


> Now there's a nice old Ford flatbed!


Also Flat Head


----------



## woodchiprookie

Skidder/hauler/tool box/nap spot all in one.


----------

